# How many of you hunt alone?



## Reelrydor

Although, as far as this country goes , at least as far as the north east, I live in a pretty safe area. But being a serious bow hunter in NY, where carrying a firearm while hunting is illegal, and will bring as much punishment as an armed robbery?--I cant bring my self to go as deep into the woods, or really even hunt public land alone. Ive had some experiences on my own land, people shooting into it, trespassers, and once confronting six younger guys with rifles shooting into my location and all I have is a bow? But the ones that creep me out the most is when Ive scouted and find perfect spot--and a perfect wind, I park my truck an feel like I dont want the guys to know it is a girls truck, so I try to beat everyone so no one sees me go in alone. Ive had afternoon hunts, where a couple of guys saw me park, and then 30 min later I am all stealthily tucked high up in a tree, and the guys walk by near/under me and I hear them whisper, "I think she came this way?" Made my hair stand up??? Am I the only one? I feel not being able to carry a little bodyguard is taking away my freedoms to hunt, and improve, and grow in experience--?? A male hunter will never understand what that feels like--I am not a kid, and not getting any younger, and my bowhunting is looking down the stretch now. I find it very frustrating--Ive had experiences where I am walking out of the woods, lone wolf on my back, bow in my hand, a good mile in, and run across 2 or more guys. Even though they might be upstanding and innocent--No one would hear my scream, wearing big boots and hunting clothes that tend to be very bulky on a smaller woman at best I wont be able to out run them? With all rapes/abductions/murders am I the only one who worries?? I am not a beauty queen by far, but I am fit and shapely for my age, and from what I can tell, rapists are opportunists. I would be giving them the perfect scenario---I try to be a realist?? Anyone???


----------



## Reelrydor

ttt


----------



## Reelrydor

Really?? No one? You all hunt with your husbands or not at all? I dont have one--lol


----------



## OutOfVelvet

I hunt alone, mostly, or occasionally with my best friend, also female. I actually bought a Taurus judge last year because of Meth users/dealers in the area, but I've never actually carried it because of the extra weight. It is legal to do so in my state. 
I only hunt private land though, and my neighbors are always keeping an eye out as well. I feel very fortunate that I feel so safe, can't say I'd be so confident if I lived in your area. I worry more about stray dogs than anything else. You should, at the very least, carry some strong pepper spray!


----------



## batsonbe

That would be very scary. I can't imagine going to the woods without my pistol. The one or two times I forgot it I felt very uncomfortable and unsafe going in the woods alone, in the dark, and bow in hand. I can't fathom being a female and having the same experiences and not have a pistol. I would feel like my life was at jeopardy.


----------



## Seadonist

Can you carry a firearm on public land if you possess a concealed carry permit? If so, I would get permitted. Good to have regardless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

In California it's illegal to carry a sidearm while bowhunting too. I'm a male, so can't really relate to all danger you speak of but I carry one when in an area known for illegal pot grows. You never know what's going to happen. Your safety should be number one concern. Wear your sidearm to your stand, then once in your stand put it in your backpack. And then wear it back to your truck. The "no sidearm" law is to prevent people from killing deer and claiming it as a bow kill. But again if you feel your safer with one, F**k the sidearm law, put it on your hip and protect yourself. God Bless, be safe


----------



## Bobman

I am a man also so not having those worries either but I do have 4 daughters in their 20's

I would suggest you get a 357 mag snub like a ruger SP101 and then google smart carry holsters. 

The guns is invisible and out of your way in that holster and what the LEO don't know wont hurt them. You are never going to use it unless your life is in danger and at that point I wouldn't worry about it.

FWIW 99.9% of male bowhunters would never bother you, just because they were remarking where you went is meaningless. They were just BSing about it on their way in. All of us have mothers, sisters, daughters and 99.9% of us would not only not bother you we would protect you if we saw you threatened.

FWIW the smart carry holster only works in slightly baggy pants like hunting clothes, not the skin tight slacks many women wear

I wear one everyday but I am an old guy with baggy relaxed fit pants


----------



## iambowchic

I hunt by myself on public land only. I tend to go pretty far in the woods usually in something thick where most people won't go. I go in in the dark and come out in the dark. I carry a Springfield XD 9mm on my hip exposed just in case someone got any ideas.Most people, even the crazy ones, aren't going to mess with a girl carrying a firearm. They want an easy target that will bring no attention or fight back. But I can honestly say that I haven't had any problems. I think most guys out there hunting aren't sociopaths or rapists or criminals. It just wouldn't fit the typical hunters personality. I'm always more worried about when I am at my vehicle in the parking lot because that's where the random weirdos can be. But I do have to say that I get a little freaked out walking through the woods in the dark because it always reminds me of "Jason"! LOL!


----------



## NY_bowhunter

I hunt alone. I'm also not allowed to carry a side arm NOR a rifle in addition to my bow in NYS because of the crappy laws and regulations. I wasn't in a treestand until 2 years ago because I had a black bear walk up on me AND a moose in the same week. I'm not a fan of heights, but I'm also not a huge fan of being a meal or a fling toy for animals so ....


----------



## NY_bowhunter

iambowchic said:


> I hunt by myself on public land only. I tend to go pretty far in the woods usually in something thick where most people won't go. I go in in the dark and come out in the dark. I carry a Springfield XD 9mm on my hip exposed just in case someone got any ideas.Most people, even the crazy ones, aren't going to mess with a girl carrying a firearm. They want an easy target that will bring no attention or fight back. But I can honestly say that I haven't had any problems. I think most guys out there hunting aren't sociopaths or rapists or criminals. It just wouldn't fit the typical hunters personality. I'm always more worried about when I am at my vehicle in the parking lot because that's where the random weirdos can be. But I do have to say that I get a little freaked out walking through the woods in the dark because it always reminds me of "Jason"! LOL!












Whatcha worried about?? :angel::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Lkcountrygirl

I hunt alone ... but I also hunt on private land ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swise660

I am a women. 90% of my hunting is done on public land and I hunt alone. I share your same feelings/thoughts. 

The only difference here in MN is I can legally carry my side arm while bow hunting only because I have my permit to carry. When bow hunting, I also openly carry it just so others can easily see it if I were to come across some one in the woods. 

Before I carried while hunting, I absolutely hated walking in and out in the dark by myself. I still dislike it but knowing I am armed if I were to encounter trouble has taken a weight off of me.

As Bobman posted, I think I would still carry if I were you. I would keep it concealed but easily accessible if it were needed for protection (even though it probably never would be needed).


----------



## Bobman

re open carry its a two edged sword in my opinion if someone does intend to harm you they will do so decisively 

my advice is to keep the element of surprise in your favor and try to be situationally aware and vigilant.

I am always lecturing my daughters and wife about being wary and not to go running alone etc. 

It saddens me they have to live life like this but it's reality for women.

I am over 6'4" and 280lbs (I kind of resemble an NFL lineman lol) so people tend to leave me alone, Even so i pay close attention to who is around me.


----------



## Reelrydor

Seadonist said:


> Can you carry a firearm on public land if you possess a concealed carry permit? If so, I would get permitted. Good to have regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL--The liberal agenda in NY with the "safe act" you cant own a pistol at all if you dont take it in and register it, and can not get a full carry--They say you can, But you will get a target carry only. They just pretty much stopped giving full carries out. And bowhunting?? It is so stupid, but even if you are bow hunting bear, you are not allowed to have any firearm during bow season??? Imagine a funky hit on a bear?? They dont get it. My freedoms are infringed upon. Im hoping the Trump administration sees the safe act for what it is!! An Infringement on the 2nd amendment!!! I am 5'5", and an ex jockey. I am a bit of a cowgirl and carry and can throw a big azz knife--But not the same? It sucks--I so want to adventure and hunt more public land. It is big woods around here and not a high deer population, so a challenge right off with little agriculture. But I can only dream about it, with out a little bodyguard not worth it---Sad--


----------



## Reelrydor

NY_bowhunter said:


> View attachment 5064833
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha worried about?? :angel::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


LOL awesome post---


----------



## Reelrydor

Seadonist said:


> Can you carry a firearm on public land if you possess a concealed carry permit? If so, I would get permitted. Good to have regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it doesnt matter. Permit or not--Cant carry it during bow season--


----------



## Seadonist

Reelrydor said:


> Here it doesnt matter. Permit or not--Cant carry it during bow season--


Wow, it amazes me how some states feel it necessary to infringe on its citizens' God given rights to protect themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskin

OK, feel free to ignore me for a few reasons,
1. I'm a guy
2. I live out west
3. My state SC ruled that F&W can't tell you what to carry, only what you can shoot a deer, elk etc and such with.
4. I only know what my wife tells me.
5. 

We (my wife and I) hunt out west - huge country compared to out east.
She hunts closed (to motor vehicles) roads and fence lines alone - its a western thing if you don't get that - think a 1 to 4 mile one-way still-hunt walk.
She has told me she's met dozens of hunters in the forest still hunting alone, 98% of which were men.
all the guys she has met, have been perfectly friendly and many have stated "I wish my wife hunted with me".
She has never expressed fear of other hunter - getting lost yes, cougars or bears yes, hunters no.
Pot is legal now so the growers have moved into town - they were a worry for a time there.
I feel bad you have to worry about people, I can only say it's not what we worry about out west, at least in OR, WY MT ID where we have hunted.

good luck to ya.

Ken and Lou


----------



## mearth07

I hunt private land with my husband and brother in law... it's about 4000 acres though and gets hunted illegally a lot. I get dropped off near my stand and walk in and out by myself. I always carry my little 9mm pistol. It's also legal where I'm from, I can't say I wouldn't carry if it wasn't though. Not scared of a hunter as much as I am someone who isn't supposed to be there or some weirdo camped out or an animal that doesn't necessarily like me being in their way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swise660

My fear isn't other hunters, it's the other nuts in the woods. For example, on one of the rare occasions I was hunting with my brother and father this year, we came across a couple of meth heads in the process of stealing our gear. I am unsure how this would would of played out if I found these guys stealing our stuff while I was alone. Being I was my my brother and dad, they handled the scum.


----------



## Reelrydor

So many reasons to carry--Bears are invading area here now, developing is pushing them around. Our coyotes are coywolves-about 75 lbs and not too afaird of people, and I witnessed them hunting/attacking in pairs. We have rabies in foxes/skunks etc. We have diminishing woodlands, so tons of city hunters, cold be more friendly a lot of the times. We have weirdos/druggies. I have trespassers, poachers--And then you have your oddball stalker, that sees you parking and walking in alone. That one bothers me the most. If I get caught carrying and unregistered firearm, especially during bow season, Im going to jail, and will have a record. But the city people that want guns outlawed, live 5 hours away, but still run our agenda. In Florida I carry


----------



## iambowchic

ny_bowhunter said:


> View attachment 5064833
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha worried about?? :angel::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


lmao!!!


----------



## mtnmutt

For 7 years, I have solo hunted and camped in Colorado National Forest. I have also backpacked solo. I camp alone up to 11 days in September. I put a trail camera on my camping spot which has caused people to back away from approaching my tent. 

I rarely run into another hunter 0.5-1.5 miles from road where I hunt. When I do, they are all friendly...mostly locals. Once at a parking area during a scouting trip, there was a homeless person, a man much bigger than I (5' 4"). I kept an eye on the person, never tuned my back or put my head down. I never share personal information with strangers. I grew up around East coast cities and know how to keep an eye out for danger. Some places in cities had frequent drug dealing and gangs. I was never attacked by strangers. It was so called friends that posed more a risk than strangers.

When attending night classes in a major East Coast city, I kept my car key between my knuckles and kept my head up and scanned the area as I walked alone. The streets lights were dim, so it was extremely dark on moonless nights. At the time, the city was the murder capital of the US at the time.

I am about to take Fight Like a Girl self defense classes for the first time in my life. However, I already know a couple of pressure points on the body and few tactics.
http://fightlikeagirl.pro/Fight_Like_A_Girl_GD/Fight_Like_A_Girl.html

I have never owned a gun, taser, mace or small personal self defense pepper spray.

For me, relying on a weapon that may or not may be with me all the time, is a liability. It would give me a false sense of security. Every room of my house has numerous potential weapons. My elbow is a weapon. My bow without an arrow is a weapon (riser is strong).

Everyone should do what makes themselves comfortable and what works for them. I personally choose to use self defense skills to protect myself.

I have bear spray in my car which I will carry into the woods if I become fortunate to be making frequent trips to pack out game meat.

Bear spray attached to a belt may be helpful. Practice using it. It is pricey, however, the small canisters may be sufficient.

I always carry a howler whistle on me in the woods. 3 blasts is a call for help. These whistles are deafening.
https://www.rei.com/product/813508/sol-rescue-howler-whistle-package-of-2

Fear can be crippling.

Criminals are opportunists.

Self confidence and strength does not come from an item attached to a belt. It comes from within.

As a 5'4" woman, self defense skills are my weapons which have worked for me for 50+ years.


----------



## MNArcheryMom86

I do! I don't have a husband so I do hunt alone! but also have my conceal carry so I do carry on me for my protection


----------



## MissJordan

I hunt alone maybe 2-3 times a year and haven't felt threatened being by myself. In Montana we can carry side arms legally but I never do, I feel more worried about grizzly bears than I do another person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor

Montana is on my wish list


----------



## Bowbaby

I don't hunt public land alone. I just really started hunting alone this year. I feel like we should be able to carry for protection. But, it is the people that would and have taken advantage of this and have harvested animals illegally that ruined it for us all. You are definitely not the only one that worries about things like this. I worry quite a bit. When the whole clown thing came about that was my biggest fear. I know it sounds silly but seeing the hunters on facebook that post videos of getting walked up on by a clown... Not my thing and it scares me to death to think somebody believes that they have the right to come on to private property if they have a mask on.


----------



## PSECO

Bring bear mace that will help with assailants and animals. Also, have a knife at all times in case the mace malfunctions. More than anything, if you have the time and resources take a self defense class; being trained to fight will give the confidence to go anywhere you please.


----------



## loujo61

Maybe Cuomo could amend some new laws to keep us "safer" or maybe let you use his bodyguards. This state is pathetic with some of it's laws, citidiots.


----------



## Reelrydor

Bowbaby said:


> I don't hunt public land alone. I just really started hunting alone this year. I feel like we should be able to carry for protection. But, it is the people that would and have taken advantage of this and have harvested animals illegally that ruined it for us all. You are definitely not the only one that worries about things like this. I worry quite a bit. When the whole clown thing came about that was my biggest fear. I know it sounds silly but seeing the hunters on facebook that post videos of getting walked up on by a clown... Not my thing and it scares me to death to think somebody believes that they have the right to come on to private property if they have a mask on.


I might sling an arrow at that--Freak me out--


----------



## Reelrydor

loujo61 said:


> Maybe Cuomo could amend some new laws to keep us "safer" or maybe let you use his bodyguards. This state is pathetic with some of it's laws, citidiots.


Agreed I heard Trump is going to posh for a national carry like a drivers licenses. I will take whatever training it takes to get one!!


----------



## Reelrydor

PSECO said:


> Bring bear mace that will help with assailants and animals. Also, have a knife at all times in case the mace malfunctions. More than anything, if you have the time and resources take a self defense class; being trained to fight will give the confidence to go anywhere you please.


I will tell you. I basically grew up on the backside of tracks across the country. I know what attempted rape/robbery/groping is. No one messes with me. Even my kershaw is not really legal here, but I carry religiously. Its just a shame my hands are tied in truly defending myself. It is a God given right. I am older now, I kicked many an @$$ when I was younger, and would rather go down fighting than be a victim. I work out, ride horses, climb trees, and do sometimes heavy farmwork. But if that crack head or drunk good ol boy has a gun, Im screwed. Women especially should carry, we would be keeping these thugs in line. I think there should be a tax deduction for a trained full carry woman.


----------



## Piscafile

Isn't it so terribly sad that a young lady feels such insecurity over her safety that she feels it necessary to carry a firearm.
I'm a Brit and so have grown up in a country with arguably the most stringent firearms legislation in the world, so we are not accustomed to these weapons in society and are quite bemused with the status quo in the USA. We're not even allowed to carry pepper spray! I do not intend to try to lecture on the rights and wrongs of gun ownership. It is your right, your country and how you conduct yourself in it is non of my business.
Taking to point at hand, if it is illegal to carry a firearm, then perhaps a liberal application of pepper spray, followed by a well aimed kick to the gentleman's sports equipment, may be enough to get the message a cross that your not in a playful mood. However if faced with more than one assailant, this may well exacerbate your predicament. If your are carrying a gun, chances are SO ARE THEY.
Your safety is the paramount concern here and is significantly improved if you have company. If you wish 'alone' time they can set up camp in a different location but maintain view of you. Basic military tactics apply, you each cover each other.
The silent delivery of a feathered shaft in the buttock will give any would be assailant something to think about and put a dent in any of his companions bravado. There is one common thread with these individuals.......they are essentially cowards.


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> Although, as far as this country goes , at least as far as the north east, I live in a pretty safe area. But being a serious bow hunter in NY, where carrying a firearm while hunting is illegal, and will bring as much punishment as an armed robbery?
> 
> I have a daughter and a son ,they are both adults and work but I even worry about them because they work and live in the cities,which I feel is much more dangerous than the great outdoors. but I do understand your problem,the only good solution is get a carry permit for a handgun and learn how to use that handgun and don`t buy a cute little one. I always carry a gun and a nasty knife hunting,fishing, at a bar and only have one beer, shopping malls and even hospitals. be prepared and watch your back ,your best friend is that hand gun, and don`t be afraid to use it for your protection.and always check your car or cars as you approach the parking area even under all the cars and trucks. that`s how you hunt alone male or female > with your hand gun ready<


----------



## loujo61

Piscafile said:


> Isn't it so terribly sad that a young lady feels such insecurity over her safety that she feels it necessary to carry a firearm.
> 
> Taking to point at hand, if it is illegal to carry a firearm, then perhaps a liberal application of pepper spray, followed by a well aimed kick to the gentleman's sports equipment, may be enough to get the message a cross that your not in a playful mood. However if faced with more than one assailant, this may well exacerbate your predicament. If your are carrying a gun, chances are SO ARE THEY.


A "young lady" coming out of the woods in the dark in an unlit public parking area or place where a predator (human) could be waiting for her... Insecurity? I think not. A nice shinny gun on her side would give a "message" to that predator or predators that the playing field is equal.


----------



## Piscafile

loujo61 said:


> Piscafile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it so terribly sad that a young lady feels such insecurity over her safety that she feels it necessary to carry a firearm.
> 
> Taking to point at hand, if it is illegal to carry a firearm, then perhaps a liberal application of pepper spray, followed by a well aimed kick to the gentleman's sports equipment, may be enough to get the message a cross that your not in a playful mood. However if faced with more than one assailant, this may well exacerbate your predicament. If your are carrying a gun, chances are SO ARE THEY.
> 
> 
> 
> A "young lady" coming out of the woods in the dark in an unlit public parking area or place where a predator (human) could be waiting for her... Insecurity? I think not. A nice shinny gun on her side would give a "message" to that predator or predators that the playing field is equal.
Click to expand...

You may well be right, however it doesn't alter the fact that is sad that it should be necessary and in that area it is an offence to do so. Unfortunately, for safeties sake and to comply with the law, it is best not to hunt alone until such times where the law is changed. Now I have no knowledge of what it's like to get laws changed over there, but if it's anything like the UK, I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## Pete53

over 45 states in the USA its legal to get a carry permit and carry a hand gun for protection and our last election proved it with republican Donald trump winning the election to become our next president. the most dangerous place in the USA is Chicago where president obama is from this liberal state with the tuffest gun laws " what a joke ". so as I said be careful,learn to handle your handgun its your best friend and don`t try to wound > always center shoot the body if you must protect yourself.


----------



## Aaron Clay

Being a dad of 3 daughters, I'm gonna tell you what I would them. I believe in the statement "it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6". The least thing to do is some sort of spray. Even wasp/hornet spray is a excellent thing to carry. Cheap, and easy to get. Next would be a pistol. If you do carry either: practice a good amount. Carrying both is also a option. Find a partner would also be a great thing, safety in numbers. Be safe out there.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

I carry my Glocks everywhere. house, car, law office, shopping, hunting etc... i refuse to get a carry license as the Second A. and the Alabama State Const. are all need to carry a weapon. i have been subject to numerous background checks. I have no issue with current background checks (AS long as I'm not charged or taxed for the check.) of course it's easier because i live in the South (where our State Consts. give even more personal gun right protections than the federal 2nd A.) 

However, imo laws that prevent one from carrying while hunting are unconstitutional and should be CHALLENGED openly in every state that prohibits it. i say this because recently the 2nd Amendment has been incorporated as apply to ALL states (including the socialist states of illinois, calif. NY and the northeast or canada south) with the recent chicago/heller us supreme court case. what this means is that restrictive carry laws can be challenged and won, if challenged. there r 2 ways to get an unconstitutional law off the books, repeal it or challenge it in court. MLK was correct in his letter from Birmingham Jail: "One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely, one has a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws." In other words, you must welcome fines or an arrest to challenge fundamental unconstitutional laws. If you reside in Alabama and are arrested or fined for not having a concealed license I'll represent you or anyone you know for free.

second, if you are carrying the pistol on your hip its not concealed and you do not need a license to carry the weapon.

third, if the state charges you a $fee to run a background check for a concealed carry license (for the protection of the public) that law is a tax on a fundamental right + should be challenged as unconstitutional.


----------



## Reelrydor

Piscafile said:


> Isn't it so terribly sad that a young lady feels such insecurity over her safety that she feels it necessary to carry a firearm.
> I'm a Brit and so have grown up in a country with arguably the most stringent firearms legislation in the world, so we are not accustomed to these weapons in society and are quite bemused with the status quo in the USA. We're not even allowed to carry pepper spray! I do not intend to try to lecture on the rights and wrongs of gun ownership. It is your right, your country and how you conduct yourself in it is non of my business.
> Taking to point at hand, if it is illegal to carry a firearm, then perhaps a liberal application of pepper spray, followed by a well aimed kick to the gentleman's sports equipment, may be enough to get the message a cross that your not in a playful mood. However if faced with more than one assailant, this may well exacerbate your predicament. If your are carrying a gun, chances are SO ARE THEY.
> Your safety is the paramount concern here and is significantly improved if you have company. If you wish 'alone' time they can set up camp in a different location but maintain view of you. Basic military tactics apply, you each cover each other.
> The silent delivery of a feathered shaft in the buttock will give any would be assailant something to think about and put a dent in any of his companions bravado. There is one common thread with these individuals.......they are essentially cowards.


LOL GO HOME. U dont have a clue Although charming read--lol


----------



## Reelrydor

Pete53 said:


> Reelrydor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although, as far as this country goes , at least as far as the north east, I live in a pretty safe area. But being a serious bow hunter in NY, where carrying a firearm while hunting is illegal, and will bring as much punishment as an armed robbery?
> 
> I have a daughter and a son ,they are both adults and work but I even worry about them because they work and live in the cities,which I feel is much more dangerous than the great outdoors. but I do understand your problem,the only good solution is get a carry permit for a handgun and learn how to use that handgun and don`t buy a cute little one. I always carry a gun and a nasty knife hunting,fishing, at a bar and only have one beer, shopping malls and even hospitals. be prepared and watch your back ,your best friend is that hand gun, and don`t be afraid to use it for your protection.and always check your car or cars as you approach the parking area even under all the cars and trucks. that`s how you hunt alone male or female > with your hand gun ready<
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it--They STOPPED giving out full carry permits here. Unconstitional, YES. But it is that way. I have friends that are ex st troopers cannot get their carry?
Click to expand...


----------



## Reelrydor

loujo61 said:


> A "young lady" coming out of the woods in the dark in an unlit public parking area or place where a predator (human) could be waiting for her... Insecurity? I think not. A nice shinny gun on her side would give a "message" to that predator or predators that the playing field is equal.


I was a fall striper fisher woman when I was on LI. If you know anything about that, it is all about the turning of high tide, sometimes occuring latenight or early morning. Walking through the dunes in chest waders w/nothing but my filet knife was downright scary. One year there was a car in the large Jones Beack field parking lot, away from the places the fishermen usually parked. It was there like 3-4 days. Then the story broke on the news. That predator picked up a high school girl off a train in freeport and had her there raping her the whole time. In todays world, I should be able to carry. We need to stop these sick people, and free myself again. All I want to have is my rights? Not asking too much I think.


----------



## Reelrydor

second, if you are carrying the pistol on your hip its not concealed and you do not need a license to carry the weapon.

Wrong!! In NY if you are caught with an unregistered handgun or assault style rifle in your house or open carry you go to jail. OPEN CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. UNLICENSED CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. You can take all the classes you want to pay for, and log all the hours at a practice range, and they still will not give you a full carry, period. Your not listening??


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> second, if you are carrying the pistol on your hip its not concealed and you do not need a license to carry the weapon.
> 
> Wrong!! In NY if you are caught with an unregistered handgun or assault style rifle in your house or open carry you go to jail. OPEN CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. UNLICENSED CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. You can take all the classes you want to pay for, and log all the hours at a practice range, and they still will not give you a full carry, period. Your not listening??


I would never live in a liberal state that does not give out carry permits period. hopefully president trump makes it a national carry permit country so all can be safer in our country legally. but if you voted over the years as a democrat or a liberal well you kinda got what you voted for and yes new york is dang liberal.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

Reelrydor said:


> second, if you are carrying the pistol on your hip its not concealed and you do not need a license to carry the weapon.
> 
> Wrong!! In NY if you are caught with an unregistered handgun or assault style rifle in your house or open carry you go to jail. OPEN CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. UNLICENSED CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. You can take all the classes you want to pay for, and log all the hours at a practice range, and they still will not give you a full carry, period. Your not listening??


 not to be a smartazz but i was speaking of the 45 states that recognize the 2nd Amendment. in light of the McDonald and Heller decisions those NY prohibitive laws are unconstitutional. according to the USSCT in McDonald v. Chicago, the right to bear arms is an "individual" right and they now apply to all states as they were incorporated through the 14th amendment's due process clauses. in these recent USSCT cases, laws in Chicago and DC (Heller v. DC) (Heller was actually a case about a cop's right to keep a gun in his home) that restricted handgun ownership were struck down (thank you Antonin Scalia). those NY state laws need to be challenged in Federal Court in light of these recent USSCT cases. talk to ur NRA rep in your area...


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

Reelrydor said:


> second, if you are carrying the pistol on your hip its not concealed and you do not need a license to carry the weapon.
> 
> Wrong!! In NY if you are caught with an unregistered handgun or assault style rifle in your house or open carry you go to jail. OPEN CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. UNLICENSED CARRY IS ILLEGAL HERE. You can take all the classes you want to pay for, and log all the hours at a practice range, *and they still will not give you a full carry, period. Your not listening??[*/QUOTE]
> 
> your govt. cannot give you fundamental and unalienable rights you already possess.
> sounds like you need to have a revolution in NY. maybe it's time for a lotta folks to be arrested.. hell, stand up and challenge things man....


----------



## cntnewell

I have been hunting alone in Ohio since I was 10 years old! But, I do hunt on private land and I always make sure I (or my family) are the only ones with permission. Most landowners appreciate my question and have no problem only giving us permission for our safety. I did have a guy come into the woods when I am sure he knew I was hunting (and he was a creep). I am pretty sure my dad had words with him! I think I was about 13 years old at the time. He did come back one other time after that to cut firewood and I just got down from my stand and left the woods quietly so he wouldn't see me! I wouldn't ever hunt the spot you are describing where the men walked near you and mentioned that they thought you went that way. I do agree with one of the previous posters that the majority of hunters would leave you alone... BUT that doesn't mean all of them are good people. If you don't feel safe, don't hunt there! Find a private property to hunt and see if the land owner will give you sole permission. Hunting is awesome, but not if you don't feel safe.


----------



## Reelrydor

Ragin-Cajun said:


> not to be a smartazz but i was speaking of the 45 states that recognize the 2nd Amendment. in light of the McDonald and Heller decisions those NY prohibitive laws are unconstitutional. according to the USSCT in McDonald v. Chicago, the right to bear arms is an "individual" right and they now apply to all states as they were incorporated through the 14th amendment's due process clauses. in these recent USSCT cases, laws in Chicago and DC (Heller v. DC) (Heller was actually a case about a cop's right to keep a gun in his home) that restricted handgun ownership were struck down (thank you Antonin Scalia). those NY state laws need to be challenged in Federal Court in light of these recent USSCT cases. talk to ur NRA rep in your area...


Yes I totally agree Google the ny law passed in the middle of the night before a holiday weekend that totally blindsided ny-ers called "THE SAFE ACT" The state is mostly red, but that population density in NYC railroads us, just like the election. Until someome one fights it and wins, you will sit in jail and watch your life crumble--Just the way it is. As far as moving goes, I will, I winter in Fl now. But have a life long career, a farm, and my vocation cant be moved. I have to wait until retirement. Someone needs to challenge that law--Trust me, I relly dont like the guy in a lot of ways, but I voted, and am praying for Trump. I hope we get a national carry permit!!


----------



## Reelrydor

cntnewell said:


> I have been hunting alone in Ohio since I was 10 years old! But, I do hunt on private land and I always make sure I (or my family) are the only ones with permission. Most landowners appreciate my question and have no problem only giving us permission for our safety. I did have a guy come into the woods when I am sure he knew I was hunting (and he was a creep). I am pretty sure my dad had words with him! I think I was about 13 years old at the time. He did come back one other time after that to cut firewood and I just got down from my stand and left the woods quietly so he wouldn't see me! I wouldn't ever hunt the spot you are describing where the men walked near you and mentioned that they thought you went that way. I do agree with one of the previous posters that the majority of hunters would leave you alone... BUT that doesn't mean all of them are good people. If you don't feel safe, don't hunt there! Find a private property to hunt and see if the land owner will give you sole permission. Hunting is awesome, but not if you don't feel safe.


It happens everywhere, and everyday. All I want is my constitutional right--And a smith n wesson bodyguard--Not looking to hunt with it--Just be able to go hunting at all--Women have more challenges than that. We have the strength thing--I was shooting a 60# bow, but after all my riding/working injuries, and now, A G E, (lol), I try to use the most efficient bow I can in my poundage. My shots have to be more perfect than a guys shooting 60-70 lbs with a mechanical broadhead that opens up like an umbrella?? Then it is easy for a man to carry a jacket to a stand and then climb n put it on to not sweat. lol I can carry anything I want, but I could be sitting in the stand freezing, and then a (middle aged women) sweat come out of no where? Sounds really funny, but after researching terrain, finding a perfect tree, hanging a perfect stand, waiting for the perfect wind, tip-toeing so quietly in in fresh washed scent free clothes, climbing totally silent--and you hear / and then see your target buck, and he starts to circle downwind. I just want to put my harness around my neck n jump out of the tree w/frustration?? lol I blew that stand/ have to wash my hunting clothes again/ and blew that day/ maybeeven blew that buck out of the territory?? It isnt easy being a woman sometimes--lol!!


----------



## Reelrydor

I dont want to be a gangster. Im just tired of living like a prisoner-I hunt with a bow because I am not in love with guns. But I am in love with freedom---
View attachment 5168177
https://urbancarryholsters.com/product-videos
Those will work--If I just had the right to carry them--It would open up a whole new world for me to bow hunt in.


----------



## Reelrydor

mtnmutt said:


> For 7 years, I have solo hunted and camped in Colorado National Forest. I have also backpacked solo. I camp alone up to 11 days in September. I put a trail camera on my camping spot which has caused people to back away from approaching my tent.
> 
> I rarely run into another hunter 0.5-1.5 miles from road where I hunt. When I do, they are all friendly...mostly locals. Once at a parking area during a scouting trip, there was a homeless person, a man much bigger than I (5' 4"). I kept an eye on the person, never tuned my back or put my head down. I never share personal information with strangers. I grew up around East coast cities and know how to keep an eye out for danger. Some places in cities had frequent drug dealing and gangs. I was never attacked by strangers. It was so called friends that posed more a risk than strangers.
> 
> When attending night classes in a major East Coast city, I kept my car key between my knuckles and kept my head up and scanned the area as I walked alone. The streets lights were dim, so it was extremely dark on moonless nights. At the time, the city was the murder capital of the US at the time.
> 
> I am about to take Fight Like a Girl self defense classes for the first time in my life. However, I already know a couple of pressure points on the body and few tactics.
> http://fightlikeagirl.pro/Fight_Like_A_Girl_GD/Fight_Like_A_Girl.html
> 
> I have never owned a gun, taser, mace or small personal self defense pepper spray.
> 
> For me, relying on a weapon that may or not may be with me all the time, is a liability. It would give me a false sense of security. Every room of my house has numerous potential weapons. My elbow is a weapon. My bow without an arrow is a weapon (riser is strong).
> 
> Everyone should do what makes themselves comfortable and what works for them. I personally choose to use self defense skills to protect myself.
> 
> I have bear spray in my car which I will carry into the woods if I become fortunate to be making frequent trips to pack out game meat.
> 
> Bear spray attached to a belt may be helpful. Practice using it. It is pricey, however, the small canisters may be sufficient.
> 
> I always carry a howler whistle on me in the woods. 3 blasts is a call for help. These whistles are deafening.
> https://www.rei.com/product/813508/sol-rescue-howler-whistle-package-of-2
> 
> Fear can be crippling.
> 
> Criminals are opportunists.
> 
> Self confidence and strength does not come from an item attached to a belt. It comes from within.
> 
> As a 5'4" woman, self defense skills are my weapons which have worked for me for 50+ years.


Its not a fear thing, its a smart decision thing. I have been attempted robbed/raped/had my child threatened in a stroller. My nature is a bit of a fighter. Once I found that someone had thrown water on a dog of mine in 10 degrees and when I found him half frozen and threatened/beat the info out of a witness, Then I kicked a 300lb dudes butt. Security had to drag me out. He looked so bad the next day when we appeared infront of the race track stewards, they were looking for who really did the damage--They said I couldnt accomplish that alone on a man that size--lol---I am not that age anymore. I am loosing my strength. As I age, I need more of an equalizer. I carry a kershaw most of the time, that most men find intimidating. I can actually throw it pretty good too. They way things are in this world now, I just want a more. I want to hunt with the freedom same as a man. I not much of a window shopper--And I will not go quietly, I will never be a victim that survives by submitting, and I refuse to live in denial---. PS You could have a foghorn here. Unless hunting in a heavily hunted area, you will not be heard. This is big timber, not mid west patches of woods. My point is, scream all you want, whistle, whatever. Chances are, you n he might be the only ones out here. I have n would use facebook live, if I was threatened. My only defense now, you just hope you have a cell signal--And they can find you--


----------



## Pete53

maybe by next fall "2017" here in the USA we just may have a national carry law for all,our newly elected president Donald Trump just may fight to get this passed, we " the USA" now should have enough gun people to over run these foolish liberals on anti gun laws .remember this : your best defense against a bad person is still a good handgun in the hands of a person who knows how and when to use that handgun for protection for self,family ,friends or a person in need. get a handgun and a holster,learn to use your handgun> you may save your life or someone else`s life.

as a family man I am the families security for wife,adult kids and grandkids ,I always carry a handgun and some knives,sometimes 2 handguns, our world is no longer very safe. be safe,Pete53


----------



## Reelrydor

I agree 2nd amendment should give us all that right. Just like a drivers license, I will do the training and pass the tests. If we were all trained and carrying we would support law enforcement and stop alot of the crap going on. A woman shouldnt have to look over her shoulder her whole life


----------



## hardwaregrrl

Going back to the original question. Yes, I hunt alone most of the time. Private land that borders a large state park. Lots of trespassers but I've yet to stumble on a poacher. I've spent a lot of time in the woods alone, and camped solo all across the US. Originally from Detroit, I'm pretty street smart. I started hunting pigs at night which freaked me out at first, but actually helped me feel more comfortable in the woods. At 30, I rode my motor bike from Atlanta up to Labrador and took a ferry over to Newfoundland. That experience was good for me and gave me the confidence I needed at that time. Now at 44, I've slept in cemeteries, behind abandoned houses, cornfields, hunted urban land in downtown Atlanta, hunted private land with ******* ATVers.....Just have never felt the need to carry. Heck, I don't even own a hand gun. And I voted for Hillary....I don't like folks that think it's OK to talk about women the way that jack ass does. Funny that you do given the subject matter. Feel the Bern....


----------



## Mrsassasin

I'm still learning, I only go with my boyfriend while I learn the areas. But next year I'll be going out by myself I'm sure. If you can't carry a gun, carry a taser our pepper spray. Maybe a radio to be able to contact someone for emergencies.


----------



## sawtoothscream

No side arm during bow is dumb. Not stopping anything either. I hear rifles going off at sunrise alot. Rifles are not even legal for big game around here and during bow season. 

I'm a guy, not too worried about others harming me, worry more about someone breaking into my car when I'm away as I did have a creeper eyeing my car one time I was out. Took off when he saw my brother and I walking back. Guess two guys with guns over there shoulders scares them off fast lol. 

Wish they would change the law but, ny


----------



## Reelrydor

hardwaregrrl said:


> Going back to the original question. Yes, I hunt alone most of the time. Private land that borders a large state park. Lots of trespassers but I've yet to stumble on a poacher. I've spent a lot of time in the woods alone, and camped solo all across the US. Originally from Detroit, I'm pretty street smart. I started hunting pigs at night which freaked me out at first, but actually helped me feel more comfortable in the woods. At 30, I rode my motor bike from Atlanta up to Labrador and took a ferry over to Newfoundland. That experience was good for me and gave me the confidence I needed at that time. Now at 44, I've slept in cemeteries, behind abandoned houses, cornfields, hunted urban land in downtown Atlanta, hunted private land with ******* ATVers.....Just have never felt the need to carry. Heck, I don't even own a hand gun. And I voted for Hillary....I don't like folks that think it's OK to talk about women the way that jack ass does. Funny that you do given the subject matter. Feel the Bern....


I respect your views, as I try to do everyone. But unless you live in a bubble, it only takes one encounter with a creeper to destroy your life. I have the constitutional right to protect myself. Im not saying you have to carry, but you shouldnt be able to block me for it. Thats all. Simple and respectful


----------



## KRONIIK

Reelrydor said:


> I respect your views, as I try to do everyone. But unless you live in a bubble, it only takes one encounter with a creeper to destroy your life. I have the constitutional right to protect myself. Im not saying you have to carry, but you shouldnt be able to block me for it. Thats all. Simple and respectful


 Exactly.
The comment that "*I just never felt the need to carry*" is one I hear all the time and to be very frank it ticks me right off, bigtime. 

A few moments of reflection will lead any rational person to conclude that that sentiment is simply delusional. 
At some point in your life you may very well find yourself in a situation where the lack of having a gun with you may simply allow some monster to rape and murder you at will without encountering any real resistance.
Your *feelings* will have no more bearing on that outcome than they did on your previous and more fortunate experiences.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

there is a huge difference.

driving is a privilege, not a constitutional right. each state requires a LICENSE.
carrying a firearm is a constitutionally protected RIGHT that government (even ALL states now with incorporation with the recent Chicago and D.C. Supreme Court rulings) must honor. a license to carry concealed is not technically a license per say, but a background check. however, charging the citizen exercising hi const. right is a fee for the background ck + amounts to a state tax on a protected right.. that is unconstitutional imo.... requiring a background ck to carry concealed has + will pass constitutional muster as it is rational without infringing on the exercise of this right but the charge/tax for the check is unconstitutional as it is a dangerous tax that can be raised and raised.. and will be challenged in alabama shortly.


----------



## Pete53

one more time ! my wife things I am cazy always with a legal pistol sometimes two,but if someone does get in a confrontation with me its not going to be pretty ! 99 % of the time most leave me alone because of my size but a person just never knows when a cazy shows up ,I do avoid getto areas always and cities at night. but my advise to any Amercan get a carry permit learn to use that hand gun and always carry your handgun ,be ready -be safe- be smart where you park,if can hunt with a friend that`s better too,always let someone know where you are at, no matter if your a female or a male that`s just the safe-smart thing to do that just may safe your life.


----------



## Live4hunting

As a guy I never had to think of these issues. I have never run into a woman hunting or at least bow hunting. I know several that do bow hunt and never hunt alone. Don't know if its out of safety or just needing someone in the woods with them. Regardless Im sure you run into all kinds, ones hitting on you, ones trying to down grade you and the ones that look at you cross eyed and wonder what they are thinking. Fortunately I live in a state where it is not an issue to carry a CW. As a nurse when I worked in home care even though it was against policy to carry weapons, I knew many nurses that did because of the areas they had to go into. They had no concern for policy, they looked at it as they were legally licensed to carry, it they needed the gun and had to use it they would deal with any repercussion of violating a work policy but at least they were safe. As well if I was a woman and legally licensed to carry a concealed weapon other than hunting I would carry it hunting, if you needed it you have it and deal with any repercussion from the fur fuz after. A small 380 in your front pocket is unseen and unless you do something to draw attention to yourself the fur fuzz with have no concern. Might even turn a blind eye if you say im a woman out hear alone its just for safety.


----------



## nag

Reelrydor said:


> Here it doesnt matter. Permit or not--Cant carry it during bow season--


"Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6."

Take "protection"........let the authorities sort it out latter!

P.S. I hunt alone.


----------



## Reelrydor

Things you non-New Yorkers dont really get.---- In this liberally diseased state, if I get caught carrying a pistol, unregistered, (stupid/unconstitutional "safe act" every pistol has to be registered, and you can not buy one unless it is), My business life will be over--I will be a felon, which will cause me to loose my racetrack licenses in the 8 states and 2 countries I am currently licensed in, cause me thousands in fines and lawyer fees, not to mention aggravation, health risks, and then if I apply for a concealed carry, I wont even be able to get it. And like I said, in NY you CANNOT GET ONE AT ALL RIGHT NOW--They will let you spend the money for as many classes as you want to take, but you will be denied the carry anyway. This is why I have to take my chances with a pocket knife, and luck of the draw, hoping no creapers/robbers around. I winter in Ocala, and am trying to take a concealed carry course, so when Trump hopefully straightens out the carry rights of USA citizens, I will be legal. Im not sure how it works if I am only a part time resident, but I am trying--


----------



## Dusty Britches

Seadonist said:


> Wow, it amazes me how some states feel it necessary to infringe on its citizens' God given rights to protect themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. New York is a tough state to be in for self protection.

I hunt alone a lot, but I hunt on property I own and lease, which is in the middle of no where. Trespassers would have to cross several fence lines to get to me. And I can legally carry a firearm. Everyone in the area knows I will prosecute without prejudice, so they all ask if they can come onto the properties for various reasons. I rarely say no and I'm generally pretty nice to talk to and fair to deal with. Everyone knows we don't put up with bs and they also know not to toe that line.


----------



## Dusty Britches

For some reason, AT edit button isn't working correctly.

Any hoo - I do understand that in NY and several other non-gun friendly states that you virtually cannot carry without ruining your life. Danged if you do, danged if you don't. 

Can you carry a defense knife? Can you learn self defense fighting? I guess if I was there, that's what I would do too. I just wouldn't carry and pray for God's protection. I imagine our imaginations are much worse than statistical fact.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

Reelrydor said:


> Things you non-New Yorkers dont really get.---- In this liberally diseased state, if I get caught carrying a pistol, unregistered, (stupid/unconstitutional "safe act" every pistol has to be registered, and you can not buy one unless it is), My business life will be over--I will be a felon, which will cause me to loose my racetrack licenses in the 8 states and 2 countries I am currently licensed in, cause me thousands in fines and lawyer fees, not to mention aggravation, health risks, and then if I apply for a concealed carry, I wont even be able to get it. And like I said, in NY you CANNOT GET ONE AT ALL RIGHT NOW--They will let you spend the money for as many classes as you want to take, but you will be denied the carry anyway. This is why I have to take my chances with a pocket knife, and luck of the draw, hoping no creapers/robbers around. I winter in Ocala, and am trying to take a concealed carry course, so when Trump hopefully straightens out the carry rights of USA citizens, I will be legal. Im not sure how it works if I am only a part time resident, but I am trying--


boy things are bad there. i feel your pain and do understand your predicament. i did not know it was a felony to carry?

the 2nd A and SCT cases should invalidate these laws but i guess your state and federal judges don't follow federal law and case law?

can you walk around with a shotgun???


----------



## mariahecho

I hunt alone but am on private land. I actually worry more about the idiots running around during shotgun season than at any other time of the year. Sorry that your area is so threatening. I would agree with most of the folks saying they would carry a gun and the law be damned.


----------



## eli

I bowhunt on a personal 1500 acre lease with my husband in South Central Texas and have the last 25+ years. We are never far from each other and text back and forth. I have a license to carry permit and carry 100% of the time (mainly due to the story I attached to my post, below). This year Texas changed the provision and now anyone can carry in Texas concealed or otherwise during archery only season while bowhunting where in the past, you were required to have a "license to carry" (called this now because open carry is allowed in TX). I'm not worried about animals except wounded & cornered feral hogs in the dark. I am concerned with safety against people who would be on foot traveling (such as illegals from Mexico), meth heads or escaped prisoners. http://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/d39hanis-remembers-rancher-killed-on-his-own-property. This hunter rancher was not far from where I hunt. I have had a man walk up to me on our lease at camp and start asking questions about who owned the property. He wasn't the friendly type and had to have walked a long way as he came from a direction where there were no roads through some pretty harsh terrain. He turned and left but I questioned my safety that time as I wasn't carrying.
I can't even imagine not carrying if I were alone in a national forest or other public type lands. If I hunt deep South TX I concern with multiple illegals coming up because they do and they try and get in box blinds with hunters in them all the time. But like I said, I carry all the time. I do feel safer in the woods than in the city or on the road. REELRYDER you are wise to be concerned about being alone. Hunters should partner up anyway, what if you fell from a tree, got lost, or cut an artery with a broadhead? How would you get a deer out of the woods by yourself?


----------



## Dusty Britches

eli - actually, currently open carry persons must also have a carry license in Texas, however, there will be legislation introduced this session for constitutional carry - no permit required.

Yes, we do worry about illegals and drug addicts and that's why we carry, too.


----------



## Dusty Britches

> Hunters should partner up anyway, what if you fell from a tree, got lost, or cut an artery with a broadhead? How would you get a deer out of the woods by yourself?


Excellent point.


----------



## SantoshBobade9

I enjoy hunting alone for the freedom and solitude. You can stay as long as you want and leave when you want. But, I also hunt with others for the safety and the fun.


----------



## Live4hunting

Reelrydor said:


> race track license
> 
> So IMO it would seem to me that if you work at or own race track there would be the possibility of transporting cash, you should have good reason to obtain permit to carry.
> 
> I do believe that every state has it dumb rules, but at least mine does not interfere with my right to bare arms. I have been carrying since I turned 21 so has my son. A year with me and at the range my GF now carries as well.
> 
> Criminals don't get or carry guns legally.....


----------



## ncbassmaster1

i live in nc and here you can carry a handgun or rifle during bow season. i understand where yo are coming from in new york. my friend brooke use to live there and we went hunting on a big piece of property. while it is illegal she carried her handgun with her concealed on her hip holster and i left mine at her house. well long story shut we are up in a treestand for 3 hrs. no deer cam in close enough what did come in was 2 guys drinking beer. we left soon after well before dark. they followed us and only stopped once brooke took her gun out and told them to back off. she never went into the woods without it yeah its against the law but no cop is going to save you in the middle of the woods and a bow will only do so much.


----------



## Reelrydor

Mrsassasin said:


> I'm still learning, I only go with my boyfriend while I learn the areas. But next year I'll be going out by myself I'm sure. If you can't carry a gun, carry a taser our pepper spray. Maybe a radio to be able to contact someone for emergencies.


lol tazer n pepperspray illegal in NY also, would rather have a gun. I am in Ocala fl now, and took my concealed carry class n sent application in--Hoping Trump clarifies that right for us!! I just received my new bow, a expensive carbon air, so now I will worry about being robbed too--lol sort of,--


----------



## Reelrydor

Dusty Britches said:


> Excellent point.


Excellent point, but none of my friends hunt. They are more city girl types. I am not seeing anyone at this point, and I really dont see why I would have to wait for someone else to hunt. My business is whenever the phone rings to move a horse I am at work, -so organizing a weekend day to meet with someone and hunt is near impossible, I would never get to hunt. Around my area in NY, deer are fewer than most of your areas, and hard enough for one person to get into woods and then a tree silently, scent free. I am anal about the scent thing--And my success rate for the little area and time I do have to hunt is much higher than those around me. Bow hunting is an lone wolf sport in these parts, you wont see any deer at all if you are sloppy, or try to blind hunt, or cough. Stepping on a stick under wet leaves will make your hunt finished for the day--


----------



## Pete53

be smart carry a pistol don`t show or tell people you are carrying a hand gun no matter what state ,no one has a right to search you without a search warrant. a crime against you takes a 5 seconds too 1 minute and for law enforcement to help you may take 15 minutes to a hour or two. most law officers turn the other way if you are carrying to protect yourself and you just might even have to help an officer of the law someday. be safe,tell someone where and when you go alone and always carry a gun for protection, I do but don`t want to say more if you get my drift?????


----------



## Bryan.d

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncbassmaster1

no matter what if i lived there i would carry with me. your safety should be number 1


----------



## ncbassmaster1

thats crazy that you cant even carry a tazer or pepperspray. wonder if a pellet gun would be illegal as well


----------



## emt29817

I am currently bowless....so I haven't bow hunted in a while. However, I do muzzle loader hunt and rifle hunt in the hills and hollers of TN. It is completely legal for me to carry my pistol while I am hunting. I hunt completely alone. I have a husband however we go to 2 totally different spots on public land. Sometimes he drops me off and drives away and sometimes I drop him off and sometimes we walk 2 different directions from the truck. I am very short so someone could tell that I am a girl or just think I am a really short guy. I keep my hair tucked under my hat and wear bulky clothes so its harder to tell what I am. In the years I have been hunting I have walked up on different men hunting and they get a hell of a shock when I say something to them. I also conceal carry my pistol during all hunting season. I have a huge knife in my backpack. I didn't read through the 4 pages of comments but maybe you could belt carry a huge hunting fixed blade knife or go all out and hip carry a machete or hatchet. Something that could be an actual tool for hunting with a personal protection purpose.


----------



## Reelrydor

ncbassmaster1 said:


> thats crazy that you cant even carry a tazer or pepperspray. wonder if a pellet gun would be illegal as well


Illegal yes for the pellet gun.


----------



## sawtoothscream

ncbassmaster1 said:


> thats crazy that you cant even carry a tazer or pepperspray. wonder if a pellet gun would be illegal as well


Yes , no pellet gun while bow hunting.


----------



## ARCHERWOMAN_KY

I hunt alone. If he is working and i wanna go...i go...


----------



## Reelrydor

I want to go too, whereever I want, whenever I want. I just want to be safe? Not alot to ask as an AMERICAN???


----------



## Pete53

you have one true choice legal or not legal to be safe alone > carry a concealed pistol and don`t tell anyone. I would carry a small 357mag/38 revolver 3 inch barrel in a holster on your side with a heavy long coat over it.be safe enjoy hunting , be smart where you park,when you are heading back to your parking spot check around ,be sneaky like when you are hunting when approaching your car or truck look under it too and always tell someone where and when you out hunting just a text is enough. to hell with the law ! carry the concealed gun >locked and loaded any worries pull it out and be ready ! let`s all hope that we get a national conceal and carry law soon too Trump wants it too !


----------



## Marsha Riley

I do hunt alone, mostly private but occasionally public land. We can't carry during archery season here. I have become very careful as I approach my SUV at the end of the hunt. Never had a problem, but you never know.


----------



## Reelrydor

Marsha Riley said:


> I do hunt alone, mostly private but occasionally public land. We can't carry during archery season here. I have become very careful as I approach my SUV at the end of the hunt. Never had a problem, but you never know.


Dont you think it is a shame we have to do things like approach your car with caution/in fear of attack when doing somei\thing like hunting? BECAUSE we are not allowed to protect ourselves?? Thats BULL$#!+


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> Dont you think it is a shame we have to do things like approach your car with caution/in fear of attack when doing somei\thing like hunting? BECAUSE we are not allowed to protect ourselves?? Thats BULL$#!+


 that`s because we have no capitol punishment anymore and if you voted for Hillary Clinton you are part of the problem.President Donald Trump wants a national concealed carry permit and lets protect our schools kids with armed guards,get rid of muslim problems ,build the wall and high voltage wires on it too. gang problems ? get rid of them too. we can clean up and take back America !


----------



## Reelrydor

Pete53 said:


> that`s because we have no capitol punishment anymore and if you voted for Hillary Clinton you are part of the problem.President Donald Trump wants a national concealed carry permit and lets protect our schools kids with armed guards,get rid of muslim problems ,build the wall and high voltage wires on it too. gang problems ? get rid of them too. we can clean up and take back America !


I did not I trumped!! He is an ashat, but we are desperate for strong leadership!! I want my constitutional carry rights. If you read the full thread, you would know--


----------



## hardwaregrrl

So whatcha going to do? Have you spoken with other bowhunters in your state that you don't know and asked how they feel about it? I'm with Pete....just cc and don't tell anyone. Maybe even stop chiming in here.....lawyers really enjoy digging things up. I see your personal safety as a much more important issue that sportsmanship. Don't answer my first question  I do have to say that I support legal and responsible gun ownership....and like you said it takes training.


----------



## Reelrydor

I took my cc class and applied in florida, my winter residence (last couple of years), Im waiting to hear back now. Then I am hoping Trump gets the national carry passed--I always have a plan--Complaining is no good to anyone, unless it is backed by action! Its not just hunting, traveling too. I have a nice little travel trailer set up to hunt away. But without something to protect me, I havent used it to go hunt. My boyfriend at the time when I bought it is long gone, and it sucks that in a country as great as this one, as a woman, I really dont have the freedom to do the things I like to do. It is just too risky. Just driving down I-95 with the travel trailer last fall I came out of a station after paying for diesel and had to fight off a methhead that was trying to get in the locked trailer while I was inside?? I carry a nice kershaw, but I would have had to stab that guy to death to stop him. Some trucker had excellent timing and pulled up to a pump and drew a bat to chase him away. He was on camera, but didnt matter--Confrontation would have been over by the time the police got there?? Thats bull that we are at the mercy of criminals in this country now--


----------



## Reelrydor

One of my friends that took her concealed carry class with me here in florida , (city girl type), got her license in the mail today!!. Im hoping for mine on tues!!!


----------



## PAHuntingMom

I hunt alone, but most of the hunting is within 1/2 mile of our home. Regardless, I carry when I hunt. Usually have a .357 as a side arm, and a Ruger LCP concealed. The side arm is for varmints/coyotes, the concealed is for, well, who knows?! Where we live, they just recently (last 5 years or so) made it legal to conceal while hunting if you already have a permit.


----------



## Pete53

PAHuntingMom said:


> I hunt alone, but most of the hunting is within 1/2 mile of our home. Regardless, I carry when I hunt. Usually have a .357 as a side arm, and a Ruger LCP concealed. The side arm is for varmints/coyotes, the concealed is for, well, who knows?! Where we live, they just recently (last 5 years or so) made it legal to conceal while hunting if you already have a permit.


this is great ! who knows maybe a lady that carries like this may even save someone`s life ? I hope when I am in the public and in trouble, I can count on someone to help me.


----------



## Reelrydor

Police and game officers cant do it all. We are responsible for ourselves and need to act like it. If everyone was trained and carried the crime rate would dive. The criminals have free reign mostly now-


----------



## Pete53

criminal crime rate goes down in concealed carry states by a large percentage,the liberal states " snowflake states" would get better too with a national concealed carry law !


----------



## Reelrydor

But two of the "snowflake states" now have an unrestricted carry law. Vermont has a if you can buy it you can carry it for a long time, but New Hamshire just jumped on the band wagon. THAT is the way the constitution is written!


----------



## Pete53

even when I go for long walks I carry a handgun and a knife with all these people coming into America,we all know some are criminals too ,so a person just never knows what might happen . sometimes I have been known to carry a couple of handguns and few knives. better safe than sorry !laws do you no good if your hurt or dead . let`s hope in the near future President Trump gets a national carry law pushed thru for all citizens of America !


----------



## Reelrydor

Pete53 said:


> even when I go for long walks I carry a handgun and a knife with all these people coming into America,we all know some are criminals too ,so a person just never knows what might happen . sometimes I have been known to carry a couple of handguns and few knives. better safe than sorry !laws do you no good if your hurt or dead . let`s hope in the near future President Trump gets a national carry law pushed thru for all citizens of America !


Here here--


----------



## Leslieka98

I hunt alone. My husband is not a hunter and I bow hunt. This year I decided to bring a 9mm with me just in case. Laws allow it. Sometimes I have had to get help to remove a harvest from the woods...but most of the time I do it myself plus a 4 wheeler helps


----------



## sayurichick

wow, very scary. never thought of what it'd be like alone. However, I think in most situations the odds are that those men aren't psychos.


----------



## KRONIIK

sayurichick said:


> wow, very scary. never thought of what it'd be like alone. However, I think in most situations the odds are that those men aren't psychos.


* Most* of us aren't...


----------



## BowbieDoll

Thanks Ladies for all the encouragement. It makes me feel like I can do it alone!


----------



## Pete53

BowbieDoll said:


> Thanks Ladies for all the encouragement. It makes me feel like I can do it alone!


sure you can ,but be smart carry a handgun in holster on your side,knife,flashlight and know how to use that gun,always when approaching your vehicle stop -listen flash the lite around including under car or truck.if you feel unsafe pull the gun and be ready for a fight like a old bulldog,stand your ground !if a problem happens warn the person or persons if person or persons keep coming aim and center shoot them, don`t do any of the movie star crap with warning shoots or try to wound them,save yourself.


----------



## Reelrydor

I agree. I will go down swinging. Hopefully it wont ever happen to any of us. But the odds are slimming by the day. I think out 2nd amendment is probably more important to women than to men. We are the weaker, more likely to be a victim of a crime, and more harrased, approached and so on. We should get a tax deduction for being trained and carrying--


----------



## hoytgirl4

I have hunted alone in the past but prefer not to


----------



## pottergreg

I recommend not hunting alone, I have a friend that had a tree stand break trapping him, I found him and had to get my climbing stand to free him. I have another friend that got bit by a copper head. Things happen that can be out of your control and a partner can make a difference, if only to go get help!


----------



## kfg26

I'd second bear spray (on a belt holster) and self defense classes. The spray will drop a group of guys and will give you 10 feet + reaction time. Self defense is great because no one wants a fighter- keep a little bit of nail to leave a mark and keep some DNA is something, god forbid, were to happen. Another option is an open carry knife set up on a thigh rig. You can carry a whistle which is heavily associated with Search and Rescue to draw attention to your location. Whatever you choose practice getting to it quickly- standing, sitting and on your back. 

Make friends with your Waden- let them know your situation and your worry. They are happy to do extra patrols in the area if they know you are out alone and as long as your are keeping it legal you have no worries about them hanging around. Talk to your local shop and see if there are any hunt or archery clubs. Often people will "adopt" you to go out. Even friends who don't hunt may be willing to tag along once they know of your circumstance.


----------



## SpeedyChix

We hunt primarily on private land so I'm not too bothered when I head out solo. We both prefer to have another hunter in the area should anything happen while we're going up or down from our stands but I've hunted solo some. Public lands and evening hunts would give me pause about being out solo.


----------



## Reelrydor

Live4hunting said:


> Reelrydor said:
> 
> 
> 
> race track license
> 
> So IMO it would seem to me that if you work at or own race track there would be the possibility of transporting cash, you should have good reason to obtain permit to carry.
> 
> I do believe that every state has it dumb rules, but at least mine does not interfere with my right to bare arms. I have been carrying since I turned 21 so has my son. A year with me and at the range my GF now carries as well.
> 
> Criminals don't get or carry guns legally.....
> 
> 
> 
> No cash, Im a horsemen--AND no firearms at all licensed or not allowed on backside. Or you will be ruled off forever-- I am licensed in 8 states so far this year, and 40 yrs now--So I wont chance that--
Click to expand...


----------



## Reelrydor

ncbassmaster1 said:


> i live in nc and here you can carry a handgun or rifle during bow season. i understand where yo are coming from in new york. my friend brooke use to live there and we went hunting on a big piece of property. while it is illegal she carried her handgun with her concealed on her hip holster and i left mine at her house. well long story shut we are up in a treestand for 3 hrs. no deer cam in close enough what did come in was 2 guys drinking beer. we left soon after well before dark. they followed us and only stopped once brooke took her gun out and told them to back off. she never went into the woods without it yeah its against the law but no cop is going to save you in the middle of the woods and a bow will only do so much.


Exactly--Society is deteriorating--We need a carry. Imagine if one woman alone, ran into those same guys far away from the road/populous? It wouldnt be pretty--


----------



## Reelrydor

kfg26 said:


> I'd second bear spray (on a belt holster) and self defense classes. The spray will drop a group of guys and will give you 10 feet + reaction time. Self defense is great because no one wants a fighter- keep a little bit of nail to leave a mark and keep some DNA is something, god forbid, were to happen. Another option is an open carry knife set up on a thigh rig. You can carry a whistle which is heavily associated with Search and Rescue to draw attention to your location. Whatever you choose practice getting to it quickly- standing, sitting and on your back.
> 
> Make friends with your Waden- let them know your situation and your worry. They are happy to do extra patrols in the area if they know you are out alone and as long as your are keeping it legal you have no worries about them hanging around. Talk to your local shop and see if there are any hunt or archery clubs. Often people will "adopt" you to go out. Even friends who don't hunt may be willing to tag along once they know of your circumstance.


We have 1 guy for the county--And he is seriously over burdened--


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> Exactly
> 
> ever notice the areas that are deteriorating is all liberal areas with no morals and lots of illegals ? the areas that supported hilliary ?


----------



## Reelrydor

Pete53 said:


> Reelrydor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> ever notice the areas that are deteriorating is all liberal areas with no morals and lots of illegals ? the areas that supported hilliary ?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed not stiff enough penalties or enforcement of their liberal laws. I think everyone should carry. States w no carry license have a lot less crime--and corruption--
Click to expand...


----------



## Reelrydor

PS!! NEWSFLASH!! FL CCWP IN HAND TODAY!!! At least Im good in florida--No for the rest of the country. I pray for our president--


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> PS!! NEWSFLASH!! FL CCWP IN HAND TODAY!!! At least Im good in florida
> 
> good for you ! I do think your fl. ccwp is good in alot of states ,just not in the liberal state of New York.did you see the county results in the state of New York of last falls presidential election ? President Trump won more counties in the state of New York than Hillary did,so you still have some hope !good luck,Pete53


----------



## whitetailshot

wow, what a post. Sounds like your scared but want to be as manly as possible. Who are you trying to be manly for? The girls at the beauty shop, or the guys next door who do hunt? Your right, I think rapists are opportunists.....so why in hell would you even think of giving anyone the opportunity? makes no sense to me. But if your scarred don't be the one that does everything alone. Take someone with you, whether it's a male friend or a fellow female hunter. Whats the big deal. This world is full of crazies and you don't have to travel to a foreign country or even out of town to find them. Hell! for Gods sake take someone, besides it's more fun to share the joy of hunting!


----------



## MBG Hunter

Reelrydor said:


> Although, as far as this country goes , at least as far as the north east, I live in a pretty safe area. But being a serious bow hunter in NY, where carrying a firearm while hunting is illegal, and will bring as much punishment as an armed robbery?--I cant bring my self to go as deep into the woods, or really even hunt public land alone. Ive had some experiences on my own land, people shooting into it, trespassers, and once confronting six younger guys with rifles shooting into my location and all I have is a bow? But the ones that creep me out the most is when Ive scouted and find perfect spot--and a perfect wind, I park my truck an feel like I dont want the guys to know it is a girls truck, so I try to beat everyone so no one sees me go in alone. Ive had afternoon hunts, where a couple of guys saw me park, and then 30 min later I am all stealthily tucked high up in a tree, and the guys walk by near/under me and I hear them whisper, "I think she came this way?" Made my hair stand up??? Am I the only one? I feel not being able to carry a little bodyguard is taking away my freedoms to hunt, and improve, and grow in experience--?? A male hunter will never understand what that feels like--I am not a kid, and not getting any younger, and my bowhunting is looking down the stretch now. I find it very frustrating--Ive had experiences where I am walking out of the woods, lone wolf on my back, bow in my hand, a good mile in, and run across 2 or more guys. Even though they might be upstanding and innocent--No one would hear my scream, wearing big boots and hunting clothes that tend to be very bulky on a smaller woman at best I wont be able to out run them? With all rapes/abductions/murders am I the only one who worries?? I am not a beauty queen by far, but I am fit and shapely for my age, and from what I can tell, rapists are opportunists. I would be giving them the perfect scenario---I try to be a realist?? Anyone???



You know as a guy on public or private land without a gun I feel comfortable, but I would never let any of my female friends (sisters or girlfriend) go on public land alone. I know the dangers women face and it is truly a shame. 
I might mention that I have had encounters with very shady people that were both hunters and not hunters in the deer woods. 
I believe that if you are of legal age you should have the right to carry a defense firearm concealed. 

You might consider carrying a defensive knife. Which is what I do. They are very effective at close range which is what is seems you are considered about. You do need to know how to use a knife defensively and be mentally prepared for the (to be honest) graphic damage inflicted when employed correctly. Also I'm no lawyer by any stretch of the imagination but as said before " it is better to be judge by 12 than carried by 6" 
God bless and be careful! 

Disclaimer I'm a 6' 165lb guy and fairly fit that thinks he can whoop anything. Lol my dad says to this day it is going to get me killed.


----------



## Methodman

So I'm a guy responding. Police Officer as well. Hunter safety instructor. Sexual assault? Random attacks on random victims are so rare. At leastfrom those that report anyway. General safety- why not arm yourself. All kinds of predators out there, some with fur, some not. There is no 911 on the back 40, at least not close enough to help quickly. 
An elk outfitter also told me this once-"its bow season, you got a bad hit on one. Its getting dark, maybe you cant get close. Maybe youre out of arrows or your bow went snafu. Please do me, yourself, and the animal a favor- break the law and shoot it. You and I will handle the legal ramifications if need be." 

Guns are tools. Just be aware of the legal mess that can start when the trigger gets pulled. But Id rather be alive in court, than dead anyday.

I hunt alone ALOT and love it. Even some back country wilderness stuff. Heres one thing I do. I have a water proof clear bag that sits ON my truck, not in it, when I'm out. There is a radio and notebook in there. My truck points in the direction I'm headed, and a note tells my plan for the day. That radio has a twin in my pack. If I'm hurt, or lost......my truck is EASY to find. Now whoever is looking for me has the tools to find me or call me. My radio never leaves me, and the channel is always set on both of them.


----------



## Pete53

Methodman said:


> So I'm a guy responding. Police Officer as well. Hunter safety instructor. Sexual assault? Random attacks on random victims are so rare. At leastfrom those that report anyway. General safety
> 
> very well said ! and if you use your gun for protection > best if only you can tell the story about bad guy


----------



## Reelrydor

whitetailshot said:


> wow, what a post. Sounds like your scared but want to be as manly as possible. Who are you trying to be manly for? The girls at the beauty shop, or the guys next door who do hunt? Your right, I think rapists are opportunists.....so why in hell would you even think of giving anyone the opportunity? makes no sense to me. But if your scarred don't be the one that does everything alone. Take someone with you, whether it's a male friend or a fellow female hunter. Whats the big deal. This world is full of crazies and you don't have to travel to a foreign country or even out of town to find them. Hell! for Gods sake take someone, besides it's more fun to share the joy of hunting!


Wow you actually attacked me for wanting the same freedom as you? Were you beaten by a woman or just sexually challenged?? HOW DARE YOU!! A good thing you are hiding behind your computer screen---Because you are telling me I dont have the same rights and freedoms as you??? That rapists and weirdos should have at unarmed women? I would love to chat with you sitting on a bar stool across from me. Your Momma might get a call from you--Spineless comment--


----------



## Reelrydor

Boy--That shut this thread right down. lol Unbelievable people--


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor, some people "liberals " don`t understand the real world we live in and it is more dangerous now with all these illegals getting hand outs and thinking they can hurt people and get away with their crimes.> the only way to be safe is to protect your family and yourself by being ready, prepared and stand your ground !


----------



## Reelrydor

Thank you Pete53--Sent that dude packing--He wasnt used to a strong woman --He has only been around the followers/dependent types. All good different strokes--But I dont attack the other opinion, I embrace the conversation n try to learn from it.


----------



## RGV hunter

I'm a guy and I hunt alone. I have a daughter that likes to hunt. I support the idea of women carrying a firearm when hunting alone. While I believe women can handle themselves alone in the woods, it does allow the would be rapists, thug, thief, etc, etc the thought of attacking a woman instead of a man. I work in law enforcement as well and while women can handle themselves just as good as a man while on duty, the women still has a higher chance of getting assaulted compared to a male law enforcement officer. A bad guy will always size up it adversary to see if he can take his opponent. Being a woman makes that bad guy think the odds are in his favor. 

By all means yes, Ladies hunt alone if you want to and think that you can but carry a firearm when bowhunting alone.


----------



## Ashwell10

I think if you actually ran across a game warden and they were to somehow find out that you were carrying a handgun, it would be very unlikely they would not understand your reasoning.


----------



## Reelrydor

Agreed a shame our fore fathers fought and died for our constituiton, and @$$wipes w a pen took away my right to be as free as a "man"? Im half there, one cwp, hoping for another, then maybe a DEC officer that would understand a legal cwp n a .380 isnt to poach, it is for my safety--Illegal here to carry during bow--
https://www.facebook.com/rik.sexton/videos/4123638147897/ Great watch!!!


----------



## StephOutdoors

I am a 29 yr old female, and have hunted alone a lot. Both completely alone, as well as split from male partners(who would be outside of "scream range"). Although I live in a state that allows sidearm carry, I can still empathize with your fear. Even during rifle season, it's scary. I find it best mentally to just stay really aware, and therefore prepared. 
Unless you have defensive training with a weapon(even a knife), I advise against brandishing it in defense. Best keep that as a secret so they can't attack with disarming in mind. 
I tend tojust keep my distance, but if men try to start conversation in the woods, I have pulled out a walkie talkie and made an empty call on it, or mention that you are meeting up with your husband or boyfriend "just up on this ridge/down in this drainage". Make it sound like you are working with a group of people, canvasing the area. Not only will that dissuade the creeps with bad intentions, but even the good guys will like steer away so as not to oversaturate the area. Win win!


----------



## StephOutdoors

Also, there's waaaaay too much for my to read through everything here. I know you said carrying an unregistered handgun is illegal... why can't you register your handgun? Does that solve the problem? If you registered, then is it legal?


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> Agreed a shame our fore fathers fought and died for our constituiton, and @$$wipes w a pen took away my right to be as free as a "man"? Im half there, one cwp, hoping for another, then maybe a DEC officer that would understand a legal cwp n a .380 isnt to poach, it is for my safety--Illegal here to carry during bow--
> https://www.facebook.com/rik.sexton/videos/4123638147897/ Great watch!!!


 its only illegal if you get caught with the sidearm,don`t show don`t tell ever unless needed for safety,now days all of us can be in some danger,but ladies can have it worse.it upsets me that women are victims of these type crimes.we seem to have it much more with these new type immigrats and illegals America is letting in that stay here.America needs to wise up build the wall and not let any of these people in our country anymore ! any crime by a legal or illegal they get capital punishment period and bring back the death penalty ,people just might think twice about committing a crime ?


----------



## Reelrydor

StephOutdoors said:


> Also, there's waaaaay too much for my to read through everything here. I know you said carrying an unregistered handgun is illegal... why can't you register your handgun? Does that solve the problem? If you registered, then is it legal?


i am going through all the legal "hoops" now trying to get my NYS CCW. I have my florida CCW, with a class n all, a lifetime hunting license, and had hunting licenses for 30 years but---First you have to go and buy a handgun, the shop will send serial number n info to sherriffs office, will hold the gun for as many months as it takes, (you have to pay the top dollar too because shopping around for a shop providing all those services is limited)---. 9 pages application, two parts have to be notorized, 4 references w stamped evolvepes (n if they dont all return the questionnaires you are sunk). Register in another basic firearm class, county approved ($60), although I have electronic fingerprints all over the country due to my racetrack licenses, another $87 print fee at sherriff office, I think $120 application fee, AND THEN, for the first year, you will only get a house possesion permit anyway, AND NO MATTER WHAT, YOU CAN NOT LEGALLY CARRY IT DURING BOW SEASON???? Shall not be infringed?? ???? And I think there are more steps I even for forgot about. What rights???


----------



## KRONIIK

Good grief!
That is so Unconstitutional it's terrible.


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> i am going through all the legal "hoops" now trying to get my NYS CCW. I have my florida CCW, with a class n all, a lifetime hunting license, and had hunting licenses for 30 years but---First you have to go and buy a handgun, the shop will send serial number n info to sherriffs office, will hold the gun for as many months as it takes, (you have to pay the top dollar too because shopping around for a shop providing all those services is limited)---. 9 pages application, two parts have to be notorized, 4 references w stamped evolvepes (n if they dont all return the questionnaires you are sunk). Register in another basic firearm class, county approved ($60), although I have electronic fingerprints all over the country due to my racetrack licenses, another $87 print fee at sherriff office, I think $120 application fee, AND THEN, for the first year, you will only get a house possesion permit anyway, AND NO MATTER WHAT, YOU CAN NOT LEGALLY CARRY IT DURING BOW SEASON???? Shall not be infringed?? ???? And I think there are more steps I even for forgot about. What rights???


that`s unreal ! dang liberals ! I would leave that liberal state ! its no wonder why the crime rate in that state is high.if you were in Minnesota bowhunting you can have any handgun you want,so carry one, two or three handguns its legal as long as you have a consealed carry permit. America needs a National carry permit period !my only rule I think is you need to be a 10 year legal citizen in America should be enforced.


----------



## DeerTrax

I am a man but mentor many folks. 
Last year I taught a woman's class and hit it off with one of the students. (Only as friends). 
She asked me to help her get ready for hunter ed. She passed with flying colors. 
Now I got her into a piece we hunt, my brother worked nearby, my buddy Tony would check on her too. 
That being said she'd text me a lot. 
She's now moved to Ok. 
Seems she hasn't found the support yet. Hope she doesn't give up, and I feel for you all. 
On a side note, she shot lots of tactical and was a top shooter. I'd bet if she could carry too she'd feel safer. 
I don't know laws in Ok as far as fish and game but she has a ccw


----------



## Pete53

my good friend`s sweet wife has got two super stands on my two different properties to bowhunt on. one she parks in my yard and that is a super spot and easy to get too,bet this young lady gets a deer in that bow stand. everyone knows that`s her stand for the first deer ! she does have a carry permit too ! > us guy`s who have land to hunt on should try to offer it up to lady`s that bowhunt a little, it just might help save hunting someday ??? > I also put on 36 target 3d shoot this summer 2017,that started at 1pm in my woods for all ,some ladies did shoot ,some walked with their partner and decided next year to come with a bow and shoot. I made elk sloppy joes,other fix`ns ,friend`s wife "the bowhunter" helped a lot with deserts and other stuff,we had pop,water and lots of cold beer-wine coolers .the 3d party got over at 12:30 am with the pit fire still goin ! and next year will do it again !


----------



## Reelrydor

I know the good karma of all the men that try to support women will come back on you. I hope you all get the buck of your lifetimes--I am scouting many new pieces of public land local to me, peeked at early season tags n land in maine, (low deer population but some boone n crockets come out of there n it isnt far). But I really want to hunt western ky rut or bow anyway w travel trailer. I just got back from shipping horses to Lex, KY, and most people are bored driving down 71 southern ohio corn fields. I was drooling--Saying to my self--I would hunt there or there Maybe if I just take travel trailer I will get some permissions?? But then the experienced me tells myself I really shouldnt--It only takes one creeper to ruin my life. Im getting older n uglier though?? Maybe I can get by???/ lol


----------



## browbuster

Darn I hate reading this and it's not anything we have to think about on a private lease. Out of curiosity what is the penalty if you are found to be carrying in the woods? I'm sure in NY it's more than a triple homicide with the lunacy of legislation passed down in that state. Personally I'd have to sit down and do some serious thinking about it and weigh whether or not I wanted to risk the downside. In the end if you ever need a firearm to protect yourself and you don't have it....you likely won't ever need it again sadly. In my heart I'd like to believe the fish and game officers in NY are not as dumb as the politicians and would simply choose to look the other way if searching a female alone in the woods and a firearm is found. What about a tazer? I was surprised to see a video some years ago showing a tazer lighting a guy up through a thick winter coat I had always thought it needed to get on skin. 

Be safe out there


----------



## Reelrydor

Ya think im kidding--Heres a read for everyone---Remember I have a FL CCW n $60 FOR THIS CLASS TOO!! Monoploly also have to go to only gun store n class offered--No choices---I have been a lifelong born n bred in ny nyer--








SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED??????

OH YEAH--PS---YOU STILL CANT GET A CONCEALED FOR AT LEAST ONE YEAR--HOUSE ONLY---AFTER 6 MONTH APLLICATION IF THEY GRANT IT. And they wont unless you have a damn good reason to carry--


----------



## Reelrydor

tazer /pepperspray/knife over 4" illegal too. Felony carry---Open your eyes people, you see how shumer n dems are fighting president--This is where we are going--No majority vote on gun laws, just shoved right up our butts in the middle of the night before a 2 month state house/senate vacation by NY city *******s--- It wasnt even a cuss word? And archertalk blocked it?? A slang political term opposite of Deplorables????


----------



## RGV hunter

One way you NY residents can fight back is to vote them out of office and get involved and try to have someone voted in that will support you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## browbuster

Reelrydor said:


> tazer /pepperspray/knife over 4" illegal too. Felony carry---Open your eyes people, you see how shumer n dems are fighting president--This is where we are going--No majority vote on gun laws, just shoved right up our butts in the middle of the night before a 2 month state house/senate vacation by NY city *******s--- It wasnt even a cuss word? And archertalk blocked it?? A slang political term opposite of Deplorables????


*******s?


----------



## browbuster

Oh wow I wasn't aware this forum had a PC speech muzzle word processor!


----------



## Pete53

Reelrydor said:


> tazer /pepperspray/knife over 4" illegal too. Felony carry---Open your eyes people, you see how shumer n dems are fighting president--This is where we are going--No majority vote on gun laws, just shoved right up our butts in the middle of the night before a 2 month state house/senate vacation by NY city *******s--- It wasnt even a cuss word? And archertalk blocked it?? A slang political term opposite of Deplorables????


 THAT IS A SHAME ! but remember there are many liberals on archery talk including mods probably ? will these lib`ers wake up ? nope ! they still think Hillary " killary" was cheated and just keep on cry`n and cry`n.


----------



## Reelrydor

iT GETS WORSE---Took my 5 hr basic pistol in NY today---(second one after Fl)--And in NYS, If someone breaks into your house stabs you, but turns away and drops the knife when you draw on them, you are going to jail for mamslaughter AND getting sued by family who will win the case hands down??? This is barely our country anymore?? I spent time in south florida, and was shocked at how "outside the constituion" their laws are---But my country home in the adirondack mts is regulated by NYC politics?? I am so dis=enchanted--Think I will drop the price on my farm again--


----------



## Reelrydor

browbuster said:


> *******s?


Give me and "L" Give me and "i"---


----------



## Pete53

doesn`t America have a castle law ? that we as the person living in that home have a right to keep it ourselves safe from intrusion or invasion ? in Minnesota we do have it ,just a year or two ago an older person shot and killed a young person who broke into his home at nite here in Minnesota.


----------



## browbuster

Reelrydor said:


> iT GETS WORSE---Took my 5 hr basic pistol in NY today---(second one after Fl)--And in NYS, If someone breaks into your house stabs you, but turns away and drops the knife when you draw on them, you are going to jail for mamslaughter AND getting sued by family who will win the case hands down??? This is barely our country anymore?? I spent time in south florida, and was shocked at how "outside the constituion" their laws are---But my country home in the adirondack mts is regulated by NYC politics?? I am so dis=enchanted--Think I will drop the price on my farm again--


I think you will find in any state the Castle Doctrine won't protect the homeowner if a fleeing intruder is shot in the back, but am not sure if that is what you mean by 'turns away'. I took my CCL course here in FL maybe ~25 years ago and I distinctly remember that point being driven home repeatedly back then. At that time here in Florida there was a highly publicized case ongoing where that happened.


----------



## Pete53

Troy on swamp people say`s : shooot-em !!!


----------



## breezy17

I was lucky and grew up in a hunting family so I am absolutely over the moon to finally have found an amazing man to hunt with who wants me there with him, and has both of us well armed
...
though there is nothing wrong with it, I'm not sure I will ever WANT to hunt alone


----------



## Reelrydor

What happens if he turned away to pick up the knife??? Thats a crock of crap---I live 300' off road behind a closed farm gate? No reason in the world for someone to be in my house except for bad reasons? Common sense is totally gone---!!!!!


----------



## Pete53

common sense in America ? here`s what I decided to do this spring I purchased conseal carry insurance called USCCA, > www.USCCA.com< it seem`s this is the only way a normal person can be safe from bad guy`s attorneys and even the law now days ?? protect yourself both ways a gun and insurance


----------



## Reelrydor

they also presented that at the NY CCW class. Its a shame our constitution is so ignored. Just disheartening--


----------



## Billie

I hunt alone. I might hunt with friends occasionally, but never close enough to consider it "hunting together". I avoid public land now. Too many twits. I hunt leases and private land. I carry a small handgun. It fits in a pocket of my pants. No one will ever know it's there until I pull it out, and if that happens someone is getting shot. Never let them see you are armed until you are ready to use it, and make your mind up that you WILL use it if it comes to that.


----------



## Archer01

Hello there! I just finished reading your post, and although I am not a female I understand where your mind frame is. I hunt alone/ with a friend/ my father. It is sad that we've reached this point that people trying to enjoy nature and their right to hunt have to be worried about such encounters, but here we are. In my opinion it is absolute bull**** for any state to impose a rule/ "law" against carrying a sidearm for protection while bow hunting. Any hunting for that matter. It is our right to keep and bear arms, and I don't see how stepping on foot in the woods should alter that right for the law abiding citizen, but that's another topic. In my opinion, if I were you, i'd carry 100%. Id rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it. Its better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reelrydor

Billie said:


> I hunt alone. I might hunt with friends occasionally, but never close enough to consider it "hunting together". I avoid public land now. Too many twits. I hunt leases and private land. I carry a small handgun. It fits in a pocket of my pants. No one will ever know it's there until I pull it out, and if that happens someone is getting shot. Never let them see you are armed until you are ready to use it, and make your mind up that you WILL use it if it comes to that.


Im there hope to never pull it out. But reality for bowhunters besides creeps, is dangerous snakes, gators, aggresive coyotes or rabid animals, etc


----------



## Pete53

this has been a good read for me an adult male with a Viking bloodline so my size keeps these predator people away from me,i say this because I never really thought about the other sex or smaller people hunting alone that could have danger problems or even me. I carry a gun now because of all the problems with these predator people around,but I grew up In the country not in a town or city and as a kid spent most days in the woods and on the river that was my play ground and still is at my older age,i still live 10 miles from a smaller town and kinda hate to go to any town or city even for an hour.but after reading all the reply`s on this great post I will watch out more for people`s safety ,my families safety and even myself,i do hope all who read these reply`s agree with all concerns and help all us make it safer for all and god bless. one more thing have a safe- great hunt this fall ! Pete53


----------



## Billie

Reelrydor said:


> Im there hope to never pull it out. But reality for bowhunters besides creeps, is dangerous snakes, gators, aggresive coyotes or rabid animals, etc


My parameters still apply here. If I pull it, I have a reason to use it.


----------



## Reelrydor

I agree It will never see daylight unless it needs to save my life--or integrity


----------



## Pete53

will I have let bad guy know I have a weapon by him seeing it,that gun kept everything safe, know problems,no law enforcement needed and no one got hurt.sometimes it is the best and only way .


----------



## Deerbow

in Arkansas they wont let us carry a gun and a bow at the same time.


----------



## Reelrydor

Same as NY


----------



## comprar

I hunt alone.


----------



## Reelrydor

Is poland safe? or is the social sicknesses there too?


----------



## Embushaw

Great thread! I've just started hunting, am also in upstate N.Y. Sometimes alone, some times with husband. Private and public land. You definitely gave me a lot to think about and consider. A little scary, but better prepared than naive.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I hunt alone but I'm fortunate to be either on private property or I go to a State Park that is less than a quarter mile from my father-in-laws house.


----------



## Reelrydor

I have scouted and plan to venture a lot of public land this year. It is like ambulance chaser lawyers. It is a felony to even let someone see your legally carried firearm unless you are taking it out to use it in self defense. If you bend over and someone sees the tip of the handle in your belt, you will loose your CCW and can go to jail. And the criminals seem to know exactly what they can do legally. So you can tell them you have a firearm, or you can draw it and point it and hope the DEC officer has sympathy for a woman hunting solo--Or you go to jail, loose your very difficult to aquire CCW, probably your hunting rights, and you now have an arrest record?? Trump was right--Get out of upstate NY--


----------



## laur

NY here as well. I have not hunted public land alone. You bring up some valid points. I agree with this: "Its better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


----------



## krystenmcdaniel

I used to hunt alone before we started filming all our hunts. Sometimes I miss that alone time in the woods but love having sharing the hunts with my husband too!


----------



## Reelrydor

Unfortunately, as society deteriorates, all of us , no matter where you live, will have an encounter of some dangerous type. We need to think it through--


----------



## jim p

If you can't carry a pistol, consider carrying a spear if spear hunting is legal. If you put about 12" of razor sharp steel on a 6' stick and most will have second thoughts about doing anything silly. When you think about it a spear is a great close in weapon.


----------



## MBG Hunter

jim p said:


> If you can't carry a pistol, consider carrying a spear if spear hunting is legal. If you put about 12" of razor sharp steel on a 6' stick and most will have second thoughts about doing anything silly. When you think about it a spear is a great close in weapon.


The problem with a spear is that its advantage is its major disadvantage, the 6' stick. 

Anyone ,INTENT ON HARM, has to do is get his own stick and parry away the spear, once he gets inside the 6' reach, he's right on top of you. With no time to reach for your knife your toast. 
If they're easy dissuade, then yes a spear is more impressive, but anyone that knows what to do will see this disadvantage. 

Which basically rules out most criminals or would be criminals so, yeah your call. 
But for real. Historically spears were usually not use by lone foot soldiers, more by large forces that could defend each other, and themselves with shields. 

This is a very tough battle to win, people who are willing to harm another human, could have a gun illegally, and you ,law abiding citizen, are basically helpless against this individual. If you can't carry a firearm, then a knife is second best. IMO

Goodluck to y'all. And God Bless.


----------



## jim p

A spear, knife, or sling shot, whatever works for you. 

All I know is that if someone starts twirling a spear like a baton, I am heading in another direction.


----------



## Reelrydor

Im going to do it all within the laws of what ever state I am in. But if something happens, I will put the largest, most universal, across all medias lawsuit ever and the constitution will be forced to make the decision and I will win. Then I will sue for millions, and buy Iowa! lol Great dream, not one I want to live though--


----------



## Pete53

the main reason we have so many problems with bad people is these liberals want to give these bad people many chances when they break the law and now America just lets them go. capital punishment is needed and some won`t like this : but America needs to bring back public hangings too. New York State has a lot of liberals ,I bet some that read these replies even voted for Hillary ,so the people who want to carry a handgun can`t in New York state and that truly is sad !


----------



## Reelrydor

Down state is all liberal. Upstate north of westchester wants to suceed--We are red, but forced to live by the downstate mentality--stupid


----------



## Pete53

that`s the problem liberals and welfare - non-taxpayer areas are ruining America and that is usally the high crime areas too. yes and these are the famous blue areas !


----------



## Reelrydor

Praying for our President and the revival of common sense--Until then--Yesterday I hunted a local peice of state land I scouted over the summer. I was the only truck to park there, n it was a beautiful afternoon, so hike in was nice. I hiked in about 3/4 mile to back border where there was a ton of sign when I scouted. After a set of 2 does n 2 fawns walked around me twice, a buck would be worth the drag alone. Although I have a tag for one, I was going to drag a doe out that far. So it was time to pack down, although I still had light in the sky n my pins I knew it would be a good hike out n take a while to pack up, with a climber n a bow in a full bow sling. It is in bear country, and we have had 5 rabid animal attacks over the summer w foxes/coyotes n even one deer attack. Unarmed and bow deep in a covered backsling as I walked out it didnt bother me as much to be unarmed in the deep woods as it did when I was approaching my truck--That is when my guard kicked in scanning for potentate human hazards. Society has taught me to think these thoughts--"Did anyone w bad intentions notice my pink arrowhead sticker on my back window?" "I should take that thing off" Its an old truck, no one should want to bother it", "Once Im in n locked Im clear-" What a shame--Im better off w the rabid animals---lol


----------



## Pete53

get a biker sticker for your truck just might fool bad guy ? and/or consealed carry sticker ? get rid of pink things for now ?


----------



## Reelrydor

Like I s.aid a shame. I have a harley sticker, just sold the Harley this summer. Im just cant change for others, Its not in my DNA. Was a good night, just sad in general--That is what womens/childrens lives come down to. Seasons are open now or about to--Go hunt!!! Only live once--


----------



## Rikki

I'm new here. Im new to archery and have yet to hunt alone however, I am an ex-LEO and a nature photographer and am often out on the trail alone. 
I have some suggestions for any woman who feels uncertain about anyone in the field when they are alone. 
One - apply situational awareness. 
Be aware of your surroundings, how far you are from your vehicle, time of day, how man people are with the person, if they are now alone or still with the group or other person etc. 
If someone approaches you, be mindful of what you see before you, get a description. 
Carry two things, A whistle (three blows spaces in between means you need help, a whistle noise carries farther and will last longer than your voice - this can be used in an emergency as well, like suffering a mechanical injury), then carry mace or bear spray - a small can will do.
Practice a couple of times so you don't end up spraying yourself. 
Keep anyone 6 feet away from you at any given time. As they approach you, you move to the side or back up.
Before you go out, advise three people of where you are and when you will return.
Use your cell phone as a weapon, you can hit the video record or voice record button and hold the cell phone in your hand discretely as you record. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Reelrydor

I am from NYC area as a teen-my 20s. Let me tell you the real--Sticking your keys through your fist n pepper spray works on first time rapists, kids n puppies. Not in the real world, you hit were it is going to drop em n give you enough time to bolt, or your dead or raped--Thats fact from experience. I have kicked, and punched my way out when I was younger. I know street smarts. And experienced criminal will be somewhere you cant see them. Where there is no chance to pull out a toy to spray them with. Or worse, like a gun. You can play games depending on where you live, but in this crumbling society I choose not to. I ahvent been a victim yet, and dont plan on it --


----------



## Pete53

Rikki said:


> I'm new here. Im new to archery and have yet to hunt alone however, I am an ex-LEO and a nature photographer and am often out on the trail alone.
> I have some suggestions for any woman who feels uncertain about anyone in the field when they are alone.
> One - apply situational awareness.
> Be aware of your surroundings, how far you are from your vehicle, time of day, how man people are with the person, if they are now alone or still with the group or other person etc.
> If someone approaches you, be mindful of what you see before you, get a description.
> Carry two things, A whistle (three blows spaces in between means you need help, a whistle noise carries farther and will last longer than your voice - this can be used in an emergency as well, like suffering a mechanical injury), then carry mace or bear spray - a small can will do.
> Practice a couple of times so you don't end up spraying yourself.
> Keep anyone 6 feet away from you at any given time. As they approach you, you move to the side or back up.
> Before you go out, advise three people of where you are and when you will return.
> Use your cell phone as a weapon, you can hit the video record or voice record button and hold the cell phone in your hand discretely as you record.
> Hope this helps.


 NOW HERE IS THE TRUTH > bowhunters stay in their tree stand or ground blinds till its dark,so when hunter heads for there vehicle its dang dark ,who knows what or who is there next to where you have parked ? now a whistle ya maybe? but a pistol makes more noise , demands respect and just may save your life ? bad guy will have a weapon so do you want to take a chance with bad guy ? or maybe a law officer ? and just maybe law officer might not be good guy too? why not get a squirrel license take a shotgun with you at least if your worried about the law? officer still needs a search warrant,if its not a game violation he can not search you without search warrant you have some rights too , I have always carried consealed plus a knife or two,i don`t plan on being carried by six !


----------



## Reelrydor

A man w a knife and a woman w a knife are two different things. Chances are if you have to get close enough to use it you have one chance to disable him, or you will be overpowered and killed w your own knife. Men are bigger stronger, and the little ones usually arent your perpetrators--It is the big ones that are sure they can overpower you. That is their game--They have it in in these restricted states--you just dont. I dont need an AK 47 or a bump stock or what ever the new rave in human destruction is. I just want my rights as an AMERICAN woman, deemed to me at birth by the our american constitution of the US to be restored! Instead of taking away legal citizens rights to defend themselves to give criminals more power over us. PS--My farm in NY has an offer on the table, and given the new situation unfolding where the NY "constitutional convention" run by downstate politicians wants to reconvene during the flurry of recent events--to jam and take away more of our constitutional rights---Im trying to do what our president recommended---Get out of upstate NY. And PS Coming to your state sooner than later unless we stop this ridiculousness.


----------



## laur

Reelrydor said:


> A man w a knife and a woman w a knife are two different things. Chances are if you have to get close enough to use it you have one chance to disable him, or you will be overpowered and killed w your own knife. Men are bigger stronger, and the little ones usually arent your perpetrators--It is the big ones that are sure they can overpower you. That is their game--They have it in in these restricted states--you just dont. I dont need an AK 47 or a bump stock or what ever the new rave in human destruction is. I just want my rights as an AMERICAN woman, deemed to me at birth by the our american constitution of the US to be restored! Instead of taking away legal citizens rights to defend themselves to give criminals more power over us. PS--My farm in NY has an offer on the table, and given the new situation unfolding where the NY "constitutional convention" run by downstate politicians wants to reconvene during the flurry of recent events--to jam and take away more of our constitutional rights---Im trying to do what our president recommended---Get out of upstate NY. And PS Coming to your state sooner than later unless we stop this ridiculousness.


Preaching to the choir. On all of this.


----------



## Pete53

NO ! > Reelrydor is right people need to start standing up for their gun rights now and speak up as I also do. if it takes rallys,meetings,whatever we the people need to see it happen ,if you notice we the working tax paying people elected President Trump so its a start !


----------



## Reelrydor

Planned road blocks are disrupting his presidential plans and slowing down his progress bigtime. I was hoping for reciprocity by now, ending these unconstitutional and illegal gun laws. Every madman w a gun seems to refuel these types. I was bowhunting a few days ago in the best area Ive found near me so far, within a few acres of a corn field, full of deer and a creek. Problem is our local bears are on it too. Im waiting for my first close bear encounter--I will make sure it is national news if it ever happens!! We already have had a rash of rabid animal attacks around this area this summer, 2 coyotes, 1 fox, and even a rabid deer attack--Beat the crap out of the guy in his own back yard. And--We have a nuisance bear been beating up local garbage cans and bird feeders. Being we have very little ag. and this corn is still standing, he has to be around there. Im talking a 2 acre cornfield. Trust me--I dont want to break the law- and carry a pistol here---But if something happens I will find every public podium to swing from screaming about how my rights were stripped putting me in danger


----------



## Pete53

at my place we do the three " S`s" its just easier .


----------



## Reelrydor

Sh--, scream n scatter?? LOL!!!


----------



## Hower08

Reelrydor said:


> Sh--, scream n scatter?? LOL!!!


Shoot shovel shutup. Everyred blooded merican knows this !


----------



## jim p

Start pushing for the ability to carry during bow season now before something happens. In Alabama we couldn't carry while bow hunting. I was a member of bowhunters of Alabama. I starting posting that I wanted to carry while bow hunting and that other people would like to carry. Some of the members of the BHA went to some meeting with the conservation department and explained why we needed to be able to carry while hunting. The results were that carry rights were granted.

I was seriously considering carrying a spear while hunting. Spears have worked for centuries for defense against lions and even people. You have to be aware of what is legal in your state. I have heard stories of people having all kinds of legal problems because they were carrying a knife with a blade that was longer than the legal limit.

It seems to me that many men are getting out of hunting and are losing interest. You ladies may be the future of hunting so you may have more influence in getting laws passed than you realize.

Can you get a taiser or two to carry and bear spray.

If you can't feel safe while in the woods, then stay out of the woods. 

I am keeping my finger crossed that Trump will start up a program where citizens can go through a screening process and be issued a m16 with 1000 rounds of ammo. I don't mean the military. I mean people without criminal records and mentally sound. Just like the guys in the military.


----------



## laur

jim p said:


> Start pushing for the ability to carry during bow season now before something happens. In Alabama we couldn't carry while bow hunting. I was a member of bowhunters of Alabama. I starting posting that I wanted to carry while bow hunting and that other people would like to carry. Some of the members of the BHA went to some meeting with the conservation department and explained why we needed to be able to carry while hunting. The results were that carry rights were granted.


Yeah, nice idea, but this is New York, where if you want to do what is legal in most of the rest of real America, you are a felon. And everyday there is more pushback against gun rights.


----------



## Pete53

laur said:


> Yeah, nice idea, but this is New York, where if you want to do what is legal in most of the rest of real America, you are a felon. And everyday there is more pushback against gun rights.


not so fast on this ideal,most areas of New York State voted for president Trump, only the non-tax paying welfare -liberal city areas were against trump,it could get passed to have a conseal and carry ???


----------



## laur

Pete53 said:


> not so fast on this ideal,most areas of New York State voted for president Trump, only the non-tax paying welfare -liberal city areas were against trump,it could get passed to have a conseal and carry ???


Area does not equal population. It is a perpetual feeling of powerlessness for "upstate" because NYC is a huge population center. The other cities also lean liberal. It is the more underpopulated rural areas which are pro-2nd and all that.
And any carry here is concealed already, for what is allowed.


----------



## Reelrydor

Damn shame too. The supreme court has been denying all the california n NY "unconstitutional" gun law cases being brought to them. They know how they will have to rule if they bring the case into the court. A shame the American people are being railroaded and stripped of there rights for a few out of control liberal cities.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Pete53 said:


> NOW HERE IS THE TRUTH > bowhunters stay in their tree stand or ground blinds till its dark,so when hunter heads for there vehicle its dang dark ,who knows what or who is there next to where you have parked ? now a whistle ya maybe? but a pistol makes more noise , demands respect and just may save your life ? bad guy will have a weapon so do you want to take a chance with bad guy ? or maybe a law officer ? and just maybe law officer might not be good guy too? why not get a squirrel license take a shotgun with you at least if your worried about the law? officer still needs a search warrant,if its not a game violation he can not search you without search warrant you have some rights too , I have always carried consealed plus a knife or two,i don`t plan on being carried by six !


Can't carry a gun of any kind in NY if you are bow hunting, not even a pellet gun.


----------



## sawtoothscream

laur said:


> Area does not equal population. It is a perpetual feeling of powerlessness for "upstate" because NYC is a huge population center. The other cities also lean liberal. It is the more underpopulated rural areas which are pro-2nd and all that.
> And any carry here is concealed already, for what is allowed.


Heard is pretty hard to get the cc now as well. Didn't even bother getting my handgun permit, all that time and money didn't seem worth it if I can't carry for protection. Think a friend of my mom's is trying for hers so will see how her luck goes.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Reelrydor said:


> Planned road blocks are disrupting his presidential plans and slowing down his progress bigtime. I was hoping for reciprocity by now, ending these unconstitutional and illegal gun laws. Every madman w a gun seems to refuel these types. I was bowhunting a few days ago in the best area Ive found near me so far, within a few acres of a corn field, full of deer and a creek. Problem is our local bears are on it too. Im waiting for my first close bear encounter--I will make sure it is national news if it ever happens!! We already have had a rash of rabid animal attacks around this area this summer, 2 coyotes, 1 fox, and even a rabid deer attack--Beat the crap out of the guy in his own back yard. And--We have a nuisance bear been beating up local garbage cans and bird feeders. Being we have very little ag. and this corn is still standing, he has to be around there. Im talking a 2 acre cornfield. Trust me--I dont want to break the law- and carry a pistol here---But if something happens I will find every public podium to swing from screaming about how my rights were stripped putting me in danger


I have ran into bears a couple times. First time was a little scary, was walking to my stand in the morning and saw 3 sets of eyes on the trail, figured it was just deer and or maybe yotes. Decided to keep going and then 2 of those sets of eyes went up a tree while the our set started paces around and moving toward me. Backed away and found a new way to the stand. As soon as i got out of sight they went crashing through he woods. 

second time was kind of cool, 3 of them hanging out in some really thick stuff. Didnt see them until i was about 30 yds away and one stood up in front of me. Watched them for a few minutes and backed out. 

Have seen them a few times kayaking in that area as well, they like to hang out in the corn field by the river. 

Overall not too worried about them but when a cub comes into the equation I would feel better having a gun on me and not a bow. 

On the other hand a guy i worked with hunts pretty close to where i had the second encounter with them and he said he had a young male charge him and he had to shoot it head on with his crossbow. That spot has alot of bears. 

Hope someday they will allow side arms during bow season, highly doubt it will happen though.


----------



## KScountrygal

I hunt alone, don't have a choice as I don't have friends or family that hunt and no one seems interested in being a mentor, hunting buddy etc. I have seen so many folks claiming their eagerness to bring new folks in, that just hasn't been the case for me. Can't afford a guide or a $15,000 lease (being fixed income stinks), I don't care about trophies, just putting food on the table- an antlerless hunt in January with a rifle is perfectly fine with me, this is about food not sport (I collect roadkill, free meat is still free meat). I'm also disabled (bad legs & bad lungs) and hiking forever while lugging gear- much less a dead body- by myself is nearly impossible. I'm ready to sell my gear and give up, I don't have much time left anyway. (Sorry havent posted here in ages, sold my regular bow some time back and bought an xbow, forgot I even had an account here)


----------



## Bobman

If i was a woman ( I’m not ) I would conceal carry and shut up about it, tell no one, not even your best friend.

If you ever have to use it, fine, throw it away in a deep lake buy another one and take your secrets to your grave.

If I felt as threatened as some on here ( not saying that’s invalid this world is crazy) I wouldn’t care what the state says.


----------



## Pete53

Bobman said:


> If i was a woman ( I’m not ) I would conceal carry and shut up about it, tell no one, not even your best friend.
> 
> If you ever have to use it, fine, throw it away in a deep lake buy another one and take your secrets to your grave.
> 
> If I felt as threatened as some on here ( not saying that’s invalid this world is crazy) I wouldn’t care what the state says.


 > Bobman tell`s it like it is ,read it again and just do it ,my 2cents: buy a pistol that is not traceable back to you.


----------



## laur

Pete53 said:


> > Bobman tell`s it like it is ,read it again and just do it ,my 2cents: buy a pistol that is not traceable back to you.


You can't buy one legally that is not traceable back to you. And if you don't "know somebody", you could get in deep crap just trying to buy one. Most people don't "know somebody".


----------



## Bobman

um it’s hard to trace anything rusting away at the bottom of a 200 ft deep lake, and down here in the south you can easily buy a handgun without dealing with a dealer requiring paperwork

a woman shouldn’t have to live in fear just because some nitwit lib politician that probably has armed bodyguards says so, if I was a girl I wouldn’t go anywhere alone unarmed

heck I’m a 6’4” 265 lb male weight lifter and I carry everywhere I go


----------



## Reelrydor

Bobman said:


> um it’s hard to trace anything rusting away at the bottom of a 200 ft deep lake, and down here in the south you can easily buy a handgun without dealing with a dealer requiring paperwork
> 
> a woman shouldn’t have to live in fear just because some nitwit lib politician that probably has armed bodyguards says so, if I was a girl I wouldn’t go anywhere alone unarmed
> 
> heck I’m a 6’4” 265 lb male weight lifter and I carry everywhere I go


I agree 100%--BUT there is a huge headache waiting for you if you get caught carrying a "legally" purchased, registered handgun WITH a CCW!! So is you get caught carrying an unregistered, no proof of purchase gun here--In NY?? You will be in jail with all the gang bangers and drug runners and child molesters??? Your life will be a living nightmare. As it is unless traveling rural, all the stop lights have cameras, and stores and streets, even alot of people have them in their cars, on all the time? Trail cameras?? Can you imagine just getting geared up n having a pistol handle sticking out of your camo while you tuck it in, and someome walking their dog has it on car video?? Around here you would be terrorist/front page of newspaper/ swing you from the highest tree???? Like alot of NYers--I give up--We are just being railroaded--Scary part is this is coming to a state by you too--We are way too quiet and passive about loosing our rights.


----------



## Bobman

google "smart carry holsters" carry like that and no one but a Hollywood producer will ever know you are carrying

concealed mean concealed put it on in the privacy of your home 

and frankly if I was as worried as you are about being harmed ( and I don't blame women for this fear because its a very real possible scenario) I would not give a rats behind what the state thinks, actually I wouldn't live in a state with rules like yours come down here the weather is nicer and you can kill 12 deer two bears and three turkeys on you big game license and our taxes are lower


it really sucks girls have to deal with this I have four daughters and they all have carry permits, I still worry about them


----------



## laur

The premise here being you have an illegal gun that us not traceable to you, "just in case". Then it happens, you have to use it and you ditch it. There is still the annoying problem of the missing dead person or injured person.


----------



## laur

Today is the Ny attorney general gun buyback here locally:
"They say they'll accept any guns brought in, no questions asked, both working and non-working weapons. They'll pay in gift cards: $25 for a non-working or antique gun, $50 for rifles and other long guns, $75 for handguns and $100 for rifles matching the state definition of an assault weapon. They ask that guns be unloaded and carried in a bag or box. There's no limit on the number of guns you can turn in."

And people turn them in everytime. There will be a news story tonight with video of a pile of guns.


----------



## Bobman

most are stolen or junk its a waste of money and typical feel good nonsense that doesn't accomplish anything


----------



## Reelrydor

Bobman said:


> most are stolen or junk its a waste of money and typical feel good nonsense that doesn't accomplish anything


Agreed brain washing propaganda Being fed to the mushrooms who swallow.


----------



## Reelrydor

Longest thread Ive ever seen on the womens forum--And it disappeared off the forum thread list??


----------



## Theresa1

Reelrydor said:


> Longest thread Ive ever seen on the womens forum--And it disappeared off the forum thread list??


It's because there's no room for it with the outdated contest pins and the notification telling us this isn't a dating site.  Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## Crazyheaven

Not going to lie. I was nervous. I had this thought that since deer gun season was over we'd all be using bows. Wow was I wrong. I have a few guns myself and my ccw. When I arrived 3 other hunters watched my car pull into the lot. It seemed like they were having a chat but not anymore. The guys all looked at me sideways for a moment before walking off in a hurry. 

The land wasn't big. I know I walked past them at some points. But I couldn't see anyone. The whole thing was a little off putting and I'll be picking a much bigger area in the future. I'm not going to play the racism card but it was a mild concern. It's still common in the country areas around me. Let's just say that I wished I was not alone. 

So much camo made me realize how easy it would be to have an accident. I'd have to look so hard to try find someone that might be in an area that appears clear. At least bow ranges are very limited. 

I've never been to worried about wild animals. It's just such a rare event. Minus snakes, ticks and mosquitoes.


----------



## Crazyheaven

Tried to edit my last post but couldn't. Just wanted to add that the weird stares was most likely related to the fact that that area was already over packed and nobody recognized me.


----------



## Reelrydor

Men will never get it--These thoughts we have to deal with will never cross their minds--


----------



## Halon_Shooters

Of course there is no limit, they want as few people as possible able to defend themselves. Shocking! I would never sell any pistol for $75. My guess is that the people turning in firearms either got them the wrong way, don’t know the value of their firearm, or I don’t know actually. Those are the only 2 ways that make sense in my mind.


----------



## Reelrydor

I will have my lifetime license in NY, but I am closing on my farm now--A shame -I shot a 200lb basket 8 point here this year. But super high taxes and lack of ability to protect myself as society crumbles around me has the writing was on the wall. Smaller deer in florida but I have and can use my CCW down there, and hopefully adventure to midwest to hunt in the falls. Would love to see reciprocity pass--so I can travel w/ freedom too. After the recent budget fiasco you people outside NY can see the mentality in the politics here--Coming to a state where you are unless you stand up and keep only Americans voting. I am basically being pushed out by the needs of politians and immigrants--Michigan, Ill, California your next--Pay attention


----------



## Billie

Reelrydor said:


> I will have my lifetime license in NY, but I am closing on my farm now--A shame -I shot a 200lb basket 8 point here this year. But super high taxes and lack of ability to protect myself as society crumbles around me has the writing was on the wall. Smaller deer in florida but I have and can use my CCW down there, and hopefully adventure to midwest to hunt in the falls. Would love to see reciprocity pass--so I can travel w/ freedom too. After the recent budget fiasco you people outside NY can see the mentality in the politics here--Coming to a state where you are unless you stand up and keep only Americans voting. I am basically being pushed out by the needs of politians and immigrants--Michigan, Ill, California your next--Pay attention
> View attachment 6375233
> View attachment 6375235


Nice! I can’t imagine paying taxes like some of our northern brothers do. My property taxes on 300 acres and a two story house is less than 800 a year. And I walk around armed anytime I want, with a variety of firearms. It’s sad you had to sell, but I promise you will enjoy your new home considering all the good factors.


----------



## Reelrydor

My taxes, with agriculture exemption and star --is more every month than my mortgage is--So my taxes cost more than my farm--28 acres it was-- We have to house/feed/educate all the ones coming here that dont want to work Like I said be careful USA NY and Cali is a perfect example hard working middle class cant survive even 500miles from NYC Penn wants to move their voting lines--Get tied on you guys--Your up to bat--


----------



## john800

Reelrydor, that's unfortunate, the pic of the farm looks like a very nice place, somewhere i would not be in a hurry to move away from. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Reelrydor

New horizons all good I saw on the news here today they want to make it so 1 reg beer will give you a DWI Its becoming unlivable


----------

